# So-called "ride share" has gone to shit



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Those of you who stuck around for round after round of rate cuts, those of you who stuck around for Uber's commission and fee increases, those of you who stuck around for their threats, and those of you who paid to be reactivated: love yourselves! This rideshare thing is over. It's been ruined by these multiBILLION dollar companies that are now milking drivers for money to fund your replacement: driverless cars. 

They've mined your data. You've shown them where the pickups and drop offs are, so they'll know where to place their vehicles, but they don't share with you where to place yours. You've shared your contacts with them, even permitted them to access your microphone.

You've sacrificed your spare time, your tires, your brakes, your interior -- hell, your car's value -- and they repay you with pay cuts and fee and commission increases. They pay you less and take more for themselves. 

They have venture capitalists funding their growth. You have the company you're partnering with ensuring your assets depreciate in exchange for pocket change. Keep those numbers up, chase those carrots, or you'll get the boot.

You have partaken in the destruction of the old kingdom: cabs and other livery services. They needed reform, it's true, but what's that saying? Oh, better the devil you know... You know that one?

You've been used. You've been played. Now it's time to log out. Delete the apps. Move on. There are other opportunities. There are healthier endeavors out there. What have you always wanted to do? Try it. 

At the very least, make sure you participate in the strike. Uber off for one good weekend. Spit in their face one good time. Spend time with your own friends. Spend time with your kids instead. Go camping. Go hiking. Go out drinking.

Uber off. And for that matter Lyft off, too.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Too many bitter (thinks he's a full-time employee) drivers.

I can't believe how many people out there that believe this is a full-time job.

Uber has marketed it to you as a "drive in your spare time and make some extra cash" type of gig. Nowhere did it say "Quit your day job and drive for Uber full-time, it will be the best career move ever!"

If you want to be a full-time driver there is something out there called uh what's the name? I know it starts with a T...

I do this gig 1-2 sometimes 3 nights a week and I'm totally happy with the extra $250-$500.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

I've made $1,000 in 2 weeks. Spent maybe $100 in gas. Not bad for a part-time job.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> I've made $1,000 in 2 weeks. Spent maybe $100 in gas. Not bad for a part-time job.


So, $500 a week for how many hours and how many miles did you drive? What were your vehicle expenses aside from gas, do you have any idea. It sounds great but when you do the math most folks are lucky to be making $8.00 an hour and all the risk is on you. Excited newbies become disheartened vets, happens over and over again!!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

What is this "$8 per hour" mentality? Who really cares "how much per hour?" I don't get paid by "the hour" I don't even spend every minute of every hour driving these people around. If I wanted to worry about an hourly wage I'd be at Burger King or something. 

This shit is so much easier than a second part-time job. All you have to do is drive. Go work at Burger King and get all greasy and stinky dealing with true first class idiots all day.

If I can go out and make $125-150 in 2-3 hours who cares how much it equates to per hour? Sometimes it takes 4-5 hours.. but this "$ per hour" is non-sense.

It's not a job. It's not a career. It's far from it but if you learn how to work smarter you can make really good money in a short period of time and be home in time for the Tonight Show.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So, $500 a week for how many hours and how many miles did you drive? What were your vehicle expenses aside from gas, do you have any idea. It sounds great but when you do the math most folks are lucky to be making $8.00 an hour and all the risk is on you. Excited newbies become disheartened vets, happens over and over again!!


Some nights it's $12 an hour, some nights it's $22 an hour. It averages out anywhere from 50 cents to 80 cents per mile driven. Part of that $1,000 was a $200 referral bonus, which cost me $0 in gas and wear/tear. If I do this long term, I'll "invest" in a 5 or 6 year old vehicle with higher miles so it won't depreciate much.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Too many bitter (thinks he's a full-time employee) drivers.
> 
> I can't believe how many people out there that believe this is a full-time job.
> 
> ...


Awe, you're so cute and clever.

Even if it's a job to do in your spare time, you're still doing it to make money.

You make $250-$500 in how many hours and how many miles (including dead miles)?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I had a $200 bonus, twice. Where else can you get $400 for FREE?

I bet most of the whiners on this site put in very minimal effort. They probably expect to make $250 a day driving 50 miles.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

nooneyouknowof said:


> I've made $1,000 in 2 weeks. Spent maybe $100 in gas. Not bad for a part-time job.


How many hours and how many miles did you drive? Again, gas is less than 1/2 of your expenses.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Awe, you're so cute and clever.
> 
> Even if it's a job to do in your spare time, you're still doing it to make money.
> 
> You make $250-$500 in how many hours and how many miles (including dead miles)?


The car I use for Uber is paid for. I couldn't care less about dead miles.

I only do this Friday and Saturday about 4-6pm to 11pm. Sometimes til 12am but never beyond.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> What is this "$8 per hour" mentality? Who really cares "how much per hour?" I don't get paid by "the hour" I don't even spend every minute of every hour driving these people around. If I wanted to worry about an hourly wage I'd be at Burger King or something.
> 
> This shit is so much easier than a second part-time job. All you have to do is drive. Go work at Burger King and get all greasy and stinky dealing with true first class idiots all day.
> 
> ...


Because you could easily get paid more per hour working at McDonald's. That's why we care how much per hour. If it's more profitable to spend those hours somewhere else, logical people will go to that other place.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

But working at McDonalds is embarrassing and it's actual dirty, greasy stinky laborious work.

With Uber I can make the same or more, in less time.. drive when I want, go home when I want.. and all I have to do is sit in the A/C in my clean nice comfortable vehicle an drive around.

Why go flip patties and clean toilets and wash dishes hunched over a sink all day getting nasty.. on your feet for 6-9 hours taking trash out.. when you could just cruise around with drunk chicks and lonely dudes lol and get paid for it.

I guess you've never worked in a restaurant? It sucks.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> Some nights it's $12 an hour, some nights it's $22 an hour. It averages out anywhere from 50 cents to 80 cents per mile driven. Part of that $1,000 was a $200 referral bonus, which cost me $0 in gas and wear/tear. If I do this long term, I'll "invest" in a 5 or 6 year old vehicle with higher miles so it won't depreciate much.


Dude, right now you are riding high, your rates in Omaha are better than most. But even then, be honest with yourself, keep track of TOTAL miles driven including deadhead miles, and hours, consider that it costs you $.30-.40 cents a mile to operate a vehicle and then see what you are really making. You will be surprised and it will get worse as the market in Omaha matures.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> The car I use for Uber is paid for. I couldn't care less about dead miles.
> 
> I only do this Friday and Saturday about 4-6pm to 11pm. Sometimes til 12am but never beyond.


So you are utterly clueless about your true expenses: the perfect uber driver! Exactly what uber wants: mindless drones.

Even if you don't care about depreciation, you have indirect expenses related to maintenance. I've had to have my shocks replaced on both vehicles I've used for uber. Oil changes are probably due every month the way some of you drive. Tires wear out quite regularly. Fluid changes and top offs. So on and so forth.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> But working at McDonalds is embarrassing and it's actual dirty, greasy stinky laborious work.
> 
> With Uber I can make the same or more, in less time.. drive when I want, go home when I want.. and all I have to do is sit in the A/C in my clean nice comfortable vehicle an drive around.
> 
> Why go flip patties and clean toilets and wash dishes hunched over a sink all day getting nasty.. on your feet for 6-9 hours taking trash out.. when you could just cruise around with drunk chicks and lonely dudes lol


Wait til those drunk chicks vomit in your car and you're cleaning someone's regurgitated Chinese food out of crevices in your vehicle. Then maybe taking out trash at McDonald's will seem less embarrassing.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm sorry, are uou doing uber to look cool or to make money? If I had financial goals, I'd be spending my time in the most advantageous way I could. That is, I'd be going where the money is. 

McDonald's might seem embarrassing to you, but at least there are opportunities to move up at McDonald's. And you get benefits. And you pay less in taxes.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I started ubering when my car had 162K miles on it. This car (2006 300) just sat in the garage because I drive a 2013 300. So.. I'm just pulling equity out of a car I hardly drive anymore.

Well if you're out cruising around and ubering it up in your only vehicle then the jokes on you. Buy something cheap and turn a profit on it over time.

I dont know what else to tell you?

Don't uber?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> The car I use for Uber is paid for. I couldn't care less about dead miles.
> 
> I only do this Friday and Saturday about 4-6pm to 11pm. Sometimes til 12am but never beyond.


You are delusional. The car is paid up right, so you are giving your "free" car which runs on pixie dust away to Uber, it costs nothing and you'll just get another free car when it dies, right? Wrong! The car is worth something and each mile you drive it, it's worth less. That's called depreciation. Things wear out, need maintenence. Tires, oil, brakes, even headlight bulbs. Do you get all that free or just throw the car away when a headlight goes out?

There is no way in hell that you are making (actually earning after expenses) the money you claim to be making in Orlando, No F'ing way. Not at .75 a mile. I call BS.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

nooneyouknowof said:


> Some nights it's $12 an hour, some nights it's $22 an hour. It averages out anywhere from 50 cents to 80 cents per mile driven. Part of that $1,000 was a $200 referral bonus, which cost me $0 in gas and wear/tear. If I do this long term, I'll "invest" in a 5 or 6 year old vehicle with higher miles so it won't depreciate much.


That's cute. The referral fee that you get now will soon come back to bite you when your fellow partners also take advantage of that good deal and then there's oversaturation in the market and you make $4/hour.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

This was my last stub

I drove a little more than i do now but no way I did 31 hours online.. is that the total hours of trip times or total hours logged on to the app?

Def more than mcdonalds.. and didnt have to get all greasy or even break a sweat really.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> I started ubering when my car had 162K miles on it. This car (2006 300) just sat in the garage because I drive a 2013 300. So.. I'm just pulling equity out of a car I hardly drive anymore.
> 
> Well if you're out cruising around and ubering it up in your only vehicle then the jokes on you. Buy something cheap and turn a profit on it over time.
> 
> ...


I'm not ubering; thanks for the advice.

I don't know what to tell you if you think it costs you nothing to drive an extra vehicle. For starters, you have additional registration and insurance costs. This isn't your primary car, so you have to pay for all that on a 2nd car that you don't really need. Those are added expenses right there. Maybe you only pay $1,000 or so a year, but that's an expense.

Second, you are recommending that people "invest" in a second vehicle to turn a profit, but you have no idea how much it costs you to operate per mile, so you have no idea if you're even truly profiting. Have you considered that it may be more profitable and a more beneficial use of your time to sell that extra vehicle, and use your primary vehicle to drive you to a second job or a side gig?

If you have a vehicle for the sole purpose of ubering, then that most certainly is not rideshare. That is you being an illegal taxi service. But that's another story.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> This was my last stub
> 
> I drove a little more than i do now but no way I did 31 hours online.. is that the total hours of trip times or total hours logged on to the app?
> 
> Def more than mcdonalds.. and didnt have to get all greasy or even break a sweat really.


How many MILES did you drive to make that money? And 32 hours is almost another full time job.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

So owning more than 1 vehicle makes it more illegal?

I actually own 3 cars, a shitty truck (2004 dodge dakota) and a 2006 honda cb600f sportbike.

I have multiple sources of income. I don't soley rely on Uber but it's a nice new addition to the revenue stream.

I don't care how many miles I drove. I put tons of miles on my vehicles doing storage auctions and thrifting for my ebay store so now I can get paid in between my bargain hunting. And I get to visit thrift stores and other resale shops I normally wouldnt or even knew existed.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> So owning more than 1 vehicle makes it more illegal?
> 
> I actually own 3 cars, a shitty truck and a 2006 honda cb600f sportbike.
> 
> ...


No, it's illegal PERIOD where I am to drive a vehicle for profit without proper medallions and inspection.

Rideshare is supposed to be a person offering rides using his/her own vehicle. Hence the "sharing." Not "taxiing" in a dedicated vehicle for hire.

If it's so profitable, go legit.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't want to be a full-time taxi cab driver.

I like freedom. I like being able to make money comfortably and have been doing quite well for the past 20 years or so.

With or without uber I will always find a way to bring money in.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> I don't want to be a full-time taxi cab driver.


So you want to be an almost-full-time illegal ********* driver? For less money? With no say in rates and no tipping necessary? That makes sense.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Somehow being cab driver is also embarrassing and uncool, but being bent over by uber and Lyft is so coool. That's marketing for you. This is our future, America


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Now it's called "ride mooch "


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

I drive a paid for Ford Fiesta. It's not worth all that much, so it's not going to depreciate all that much. I track my miles from the time I trun on my app, not just miles with PAX. Since I can write off 57.5 cents per mile (25% tax bracket), that's 14.3 cents per mile off my taxes. I get about 34mpg city, so that's 7.3 cents a mile @ 2.50 a gallon, which leaves 7 cents depreciation per mile which is about right for my cheap vehicle (100,000 miles would be $7,000). My car is worth maybe $8,500 currently with 45,000 miles and I sure hope I get more than 145,000 miles out of the thing.

I can see your points if I were driving a $25,000 vehicle that got 20-25mpg.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Now it's called "ride mooch "


I think uber should just start making drivers pay for the privilege of driving minimum fare pax around and call it a commission or training for actual paid rides. I guarantee you there would still be drivers out there like, "But I set my own hours and I make $500!" Nevermind that they may drive 2,000 miles to make it, because driving costs nothing, evidently.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Plus I'm not reporting my cash tips...so those won't be taxed at all. Don't tell Uncle Sam


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

nooneyouknowof said:


> I drive a paid for Ford Fiesta. It's not worth all that much, so it's not going to depreciate all that much. I track my miles from the time I trun on my app, not just miles with PAX. Since I can write off 57.5 cents per mile (25% tax bracket), that's 14.3 cents per mile off my taxes. I get about 34mpg city, so that's 7.3 cents a mile @ 2.50 a gallon, which leaves 7 cents depreciation per mile which is about right for my cheap vehicle (100,000 miles would be $7,000). My car is worth maybe $8,500 currently with 45,000 miles and I sure hope I get more than 145,000 miles out of the thing.
> 
> I can see your points if I were driving a $25,000 vehicle that got 20-25mpg.


Even an $8,000 vehicle needs tires, brakes, oil changes, etc, etc, etc.

For that matter, even a free car costs you in maintenance. If someone handed you a fully paid-for car, you would still have expenses. You can completely take depreciation off the table if you want, and focus solely on fuel, maintenance, repairs, and so on.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Or just buy a shit car for cheap.. uber it to the ground.. sell it for as much as you can get and let some other sucker deal with it then go buy something else.

All fools will eventually be separated from their money, you might as well help them out with the process.

I once sold a 2007 chevy cavalier for $1500 with a bent rod. It would start but would knock like hell.

I only paid $800 for it. I told the people what was wrong but they wanted it and paid cash.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

You're correct, but repairs and maintenance aren't going to cost me the $400-$500 a week I've been making driving. Even at a measly $250 a week, I can pay for the entire car in less than a year. at $500 a week I can pay for it in less than 6 months.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Can someone post the link to the calculator again. Please, this thread could use a reality check.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Bitter bitter bitter. Uber isn't illegal. Otherwise we'd all be arrested.



nooneyouknowof said:


> I can see your points if I were driving a $25,000 vehicle that got 20-25mpg.


There are, unfortunately, way too many drivers that do that - and worse!


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> I've made $1,000 in 2 weeks. Spent maybe $100 in gas. Not bad for a part-time job.


Don't for get your milage, wear and tear on your car and State independent contractor tax rate, (NJ is 30%)


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Excuse me sir here the pliers you ordered. Which fingernail should I pull up first?

You're always going to be wrong with this dude this dude is the bomb he is always right never wrong. If you disagree with him you are f****** insane

On the brighter side please enjoy the extra money you make thanksgiving is coming up and that's like the largest food waste day of the year in America yeah 250 bucks for a turkey dinner with people you don't want even be around.

If you don't do Thanksgiving like me I don't have any parents and no kids, please enjoy Christmas may I recommend a 10 inch whizboard for the little lady in your life and for the little guy maybe a pair of tickets to the hockey game


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> This was my last stub
> 
> I drove a little more than i do now but no way I did 31 hours online.. is that the total hours of trip times or total hours logged on to the app?
> 
> Def more than mcdonalds.. and didnt have to get all greasy or even break a sweat really.


Lets do some math: Orlando UberX rate- 0.75 / mile and 0.13 / min, $ 1.85 SRF. With this rate to make $ 527 you have to drive 500+ paid miles. Of course, sometimes surgeprice, but is dead miles too ... ok, we assume 400 miles. We make count: 527.16 - 42 × 1.89 (SRF) = 449.46 - 20% (Commission) = 359.57 - 400 (miles) × $ 0.57 (the cost of 1 mile operating of car, including gas and other costs) = $ 131.57 ... OK $ 150 . 150 ÷ 31 =?. ?? / Hour. ---------------------------------------------------------------- ?.?? = $4.84 / Hour.
Oh, i'm sorry, there is also $1 base fare, so $4.84 + $42÷31 = $6.19 / Hour.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> Plus I'm not reporting my cash tips...so those won't be taxed at all. Don't tell Uncle Sam


You just did.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

So much negativity floating around...Complaining about Uber charges based on a minimum short ride is not a valid argument. We do make serious, good EXTRA money!

I drive part time after my high paying regular job. And I'm getting addicted to this part time gig...heh heh.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

very nice. UberX right? You did very well too considering minimal surges. What blocks of times are you typically working?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> very nice. UberX right? You did very well too considering minimal surges. What blocks of times are you typically working?


UberX mostly, with 3 UberSELECT rides in there. I just do after 5 PM to midnight. This particular week I concentrated on Palo Alto, SFO and the City. I don't chase surge, trying to be careful about dead miles. And NO bar drunks. I was curious as to how much you could make in one week. Now I have my answer. Not too bad.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Just a perspective from someone that has driven Uberx from the beginning. Uber has taken and taken and taken and still continues to take! No matter what you presently get out of it today, it will be taken away from you eventually! And I'm someone that still gets some benefit of it and am very good at doing it. But would be a complete fool to think it will last and so should you. Don't criticize someone that is soured by Uber, because in the end that may be you?


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Well its about attitude really. I started right after they changed to $1 mile and I realize maybe 'I don't know any better' but it is what is and I wish the glass half full was what was posted more than glass half empty. Just compare it to alternatives. Pizza delivery, waiter, warehouse work, fast food, retail. Uber will continue to do what it believes is in its best interests and we drivers should do the same for ourselves. If that means venting frustration on UberPeople.net so be it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

It's the striper effect 
Have a good week every 4 weeks 
The sum of all 4 is mediocre 

The peak is not the average


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I don't want to be a full-time taxi cab driver.I like freedom.


I have been a full time hacker. I have owned and rented. currently, I own. When I drove full time, be it renter or owner, I could drive whenever I wanted if I wanted. If I did not want to drive, I did not have to drive. I had freedom.



JaxBeachDriver said:


> So you want to be an almost-full-time illegal ********* driver? For less money? and no tipping necessary?


I do not often agree with this broad, but she is correctamunda on this one. You earn far less on UberX than you do hacking. This is coming from someone who drives both UberX and a cab. I do have Uber Taxi, as Uber does offer taxis in my market. I drive UberX only enough to stay in the game. Do keep in mind that I earn more at UberX than do the majority of UberX drivers, as I *do* know what I am doing, out there. Uber tells its users "tipping not necessary" on UberX, but does have a tipping function for Uber Taxi.



JaxBeachDriver said:


> Somehow being cab driver is also embarrassing and uncool, but being bent over by uber and Lyft is so coool. That's marketing for you. This is our future, America


That must be one of the better compare/contrast of hacking versus UberX-ing that I have read in some time.



20yearsdriving said:


> Now it's called "ride mooch "


.a pretty good name for it......................



JaxBeachDriver said:


> I think uber should just start making drivers pay for the privilege of driving minimum fare pax around and call it a commission or training for actual paid rides. I guarantee you there would still be drivers out there like, "But I set my own hours and I make $500!" Nevermind that they may drive 2,000 miles to make it, because driving costs nothing, evidently.


Score another point. Once more, correctamunda. As you stated in the previously quoted post, "that is marketing for you". You would be aware, of course, that once more, you have demonstrated that Barnum was correct. The early twenty-first century version of the Great Egress?



JaxBeachDriver said:


> Even an $8,000 vehicle needs tires, brakes, oil changes, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> For that matter, even a free car costs you in maintenance. If someone handed you a fully paid-for car, you would still have expenses. You can completely take depreciation off the table if you want, and focus solely on fuel, maintenance, repairs, and so on.


...and therein lies the fallacy of Uber's Rocket Science. For some reason, they think that because you need not spend about two thousand dollars for a funny paint job, a stupid looking light and a meter, your expenses as a TNC driver are nothing close to those of a cab driver. If you amortise that two thousand dollars over four years, that is five-hundred dollars more yearly that a cab driver spends than does spend a TNC driver. What the Uber fails to tell you, and what these lemmings fail to understand is that a decent tyre costs the same one-hundred twenty dollars on a taxicab that it costs on a TNC vehicle; the owner of a TNC vehicle pays the same three-hundred dollars for a brake job that the cab driver pays. Gasolene is two-dollars-thirty per gallon whether a cab or a TNC vehicle burns it. I can continue, if need be. The bottom line is that as a TNC driver, you are spending five-hundred dollars less per year than a cab driver spends but are collecting less than half the money that he collects. If you want to add another two-hundred fifty bananas per year for licences, you can, but do keep in mind that some jurisidictions do require TNC vehicles to secure licences. Still, the seven-hundred fifty dollars that the cab driver spends over that which the TNC driver spends is compensated with fares collected with some left over. You are beating up your car just as much as a cab driver does. In fact, your customers have BEEN complaining about the deplorable condition of your TNC vehicles. I had thought that it would take a little more time to hear half of the complaints that I am hearing now.



JimS said:


> Uber isn't illegal. Otherwise we'd all be arrested!


Yes, it is. "Arrangements" have been made in most jurisdictions to see to it that you have received a regulatory or legal pass. In some jurisdictions, those who made "arrangements" were so successful that suddenly laws were re-written to make what had been illegal, "legal".


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Transportador said:


> UberX mostly, with 3 UberSELECT rides in there. I just do after 5 PM to midnight. This particular week I concentrated on Palo Alto, SFO and the City. I don't chase surge, trying to be careful about dead miles. And NO bar drunks. I was curious as to how much you could make in one week. Now I have my answer. Not too bad.


Well done. I feel that most people either do around 20 hours and feel they worked too hard for what they got or they work over 50 and have the same complaint. As long as I can stay close to 20/hr


20yearsdriving said:


> It's the striper effect
> Have a good week every 4 weeks
> The sum of all 4 is mediocre
> 
> The peak is not the average


quite. I rely on saturday bar crowd 1:55-2:30 to make my average


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> But working at McDonalds is embarrassing and it's actual dirty, greasy stinky laborious work.
> 
> With Uber I can make the same or more, in less time.. drive when I want, go home when I want.. and all I have to do is sit in the A/C in my clean nice comfortable vehicle an drive around.
> 
> ...


Being an UberX driver is far more embarrassing than working at McDonalds.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Transportador said:


> UberX mostly, with 3 UberSELECT rides in there. I just do after 5 PM to midnight. This particular week I concentrated on Palo Alto, SFO and the City. I don't chase surge, trying to be careful about dead miles. And NO bar drunks. I was curious as to how much you could make in one week. Now I have my answer. Not too bad.


Burning up an Uber Select car at UberX rates. hahahahaha


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nooneyouknowof said:


> I drive a paid for Ford Fiesta. It's not worth all that much, so it's not going to depreciate all that much. I track my miles from the time I trun on my app, not just miles with PAX. Since I can write off 57.5 cents per mile (25% tax bracket), that's 14.3 cents per mile off my taxes. I get about 34mpg city, so that's 7.3 cents a mile @ 2.50 a gallon, which leaves 7 cents depreciation per mile which is about right for my cheap vehicle (100,000 miles would be $7,000). My car is worth maybe $8,500 currently with 45,000 miles and I sure hope I get more than 145,000 miles out of the thing.
> 
> I can see your points if I were driving a $25,000 vehicle that got 20-25mpg.


Good luck getting another 100,000 miles ubering. I see major repairs coming before then.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Baby Cakes said:


> Well its about attitude really. I started right after they changed to $1 mile and I realize maybe 'I don't know any better' but it is what is and I wish the glass half full was what was posted more than glass half empty. Just compare it to alternatives. Pizza delivery, waiter, warehouse work, fast food, retail. Uber will continue to do what it believes is in its best interests and we drivers should do the same for ourselves. If that means venting frustration on UberPeople.net so be it.


I also deliver pizza. Pizza pays better and never pukes.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Good luck getting another 100,000 miles ubering. I see major repairs coming before then.


It's a Ford Fiesta. Obviously there will be repairs! The fact is, I'm making money. I'm not arguing anymore.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yes, it is. "Arrangements" have been made in most jurisdictions to see to it that you have received a regulatory or legal pass. In some jurisdictions, those who made "arrangements" were so successful that suddenly laws were re-written to make what had been illegal, "legal".


Therefore, it is legal, not illegal - rewritten, reinterpreted or whatever. I enjoy the paltry bit of extra cash I can get at little effort to supplement my day job. If I were going to be full time, I'd buy a cab - and it'd be the best damn cab in town.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> Therefore, it is legal, not illegal - rewritten, reinterpreted or whatever.


............but done illegally, therefore, in reality, still illegal................


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

"I'm making money!"

"No you're not!"

"Yes I am!"

"No you're not!"

/thread


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> "I'm making money!"
> 
> "No you're not!"
> 
> ...


I came here for an argument.

No you didn't

Yes, I did.

No,,, you didn't.

Yes I did.

No. you didn't.

You're just contradicting me.

No, I'm not.


----------



## Cathi (Jul 11, 2015)

So after taxes (~30%) you netted about $11/hr and that's not taking any expenses into account.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............but done illegally, therefore, in reality, still illegal................


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Every time I see the pseudo accountants that feel the need to point out how you really aren't making the money you think you are making I just laugh. Its actually very comical. Former and/or current Uber drivers and/or cab drivers that are SOOOOOOO business savvy they must be doing the rest of us a great service out of the goodness of their hearts to be driving people around or else they would be managing a multimillion dollar empire with all their business savyness. I mean it only makers sense to calculate your earnings per hour in a business that you don't get paid for by the hour. That makes sense, doesn't it? So if I go out there for 3 hours and make $0 I made $0 an hour if I quit after the 3 hours. If I work another 3 hours and make $50 each hour I made $150 on the day. But apparently to these genius business people it matters that I made $25 an hour even though I made $0 the first 3 hours and $50 an hour the next 3 hours and at the end of the day its still the same $150. Yea, that makes sense. I'm still trying to figure out why the unhappy and the miserable, in the their miserable lives feel the need to also make everyone else feel miserable about their lives. Envy? Jealousy? If you drove for Uber and got surprised when your car needed oil changes more frequently, or any other repairs more frequently because of the increased wear and tear on your vehicle, then you are a moron. If you have no concept of it takes money to make money, no concept of business expenses, want to think like an hourly employee in a commission environment then its no wonder you are miserable in Uber and no wonder you practice pseudo economics. Now I will dole out the advice....stick to your hourly job locked in having someone else boss you around for 8 hours, you seem to be happier with that. Leave the entreprenuering to those that get it.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Where do you live making that much cake???


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Burning up an Uber Select car at UberX rates. hahahahaha


Hey that was like the first few days on SELECT. Last night had two SELECT rides from SFO, one to SF, the other to Sonoma. Made $200 in my pocket after fees in 3 hours. Go ahead and laugh. I was laughing at the dead miles going back home, easy highway miles on the car. The SELECT rides will increase and coming my way. Heh heh.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

How is it going to shit? I just don't see it.

[Uber Mid-Week Leaderboard] - Nice work, Xxxx! You have earned $505.75 in gross fares so far this week. The average partner in The City Of San Francisco has earned $203.905. Keep up the great work!

It is only Tuesday. I got the above for two nights of driving, and I'm not even trying hard. You have got to figure out your market!


----------



## thelawnet (Sep 15, 2015)

Why is it that not one single person who has boasted about their awesome Uber $$$ actually knows what they are?

1. If you earn $1000 from Uber last week - I don't care. Tell me what you earned in the last month, preferably 3 months, total. 1 week is too small a sample.
2. If you tell me you earn $1000 from Uber last week, but you don't include gas, maintenance or depreciation, STFU.
3. You have a cost per mile in gas. Figure this out.
4. You have a cost per mile in maintenance. Figure this out.
5. You have a cost per mile in depreciation. Figure this out.
6. You might also need to pay taxes. Figure these out.
7. If this is not your primary vehicle, then you need to count insurance and time-based depreciation also (if you own a $20k vehicle, it's going to depreciate sitting doing nothing).
8. Figure out the total time spent over a significant period, deduct ALL of your expenses and then work out your hourly rate.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thelawnet said:


> Why is it that not one single person who has boasted about their awesome Uber $$$ actually knows what they are?
> 
> 1. If you earn $1000 from Uber last week - I don't care. Tell me what you earned in the last month, preferably 3 months, total. 1 week is too small a sample.
> 2. If you tell me you earn $1000 from Uber last week, but you don't include gas, maintenance or depreciation, STFU.
> ...


<3


----------



## Reasonable (May 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> This was my last stub
> 
> I drove a little more than i do now but no way I did 31 hours online.. is that the total hours of trip times or total hours logged on to the app?
> 
> ...


That's total hours on trip that doesn't count time waiting for a request.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

thelawnet said:


> Why is it that not one single person who has boasted about their awesome Uber $$$ actually knows what they are?
> 
> 1. If you earn $1000 from Uber last week - I don't care. Tell me what you earned in the last month, preferably 3 months, total. 1 week is too small a sample.
> 2. If you tell me you earn $1000 from Uber last week, but you don't include gas, maintenance or depreciation, STFU.
> ...


I frankly don't give a shit about answering any of those questions. We ALL know there are costs involved.
What is my time worth when I'm sitting at home watching TV? Not a freaking dime.
What is my car going to be worth 3 years from now even with normal driving, commuting and frivolous stupid trips (Americans LOVE to drive thru even for a stupid cup of Starbucks)? I would rather make the car pay me some $ now.
Blah Blah Blah.
I can pocket upward of $2K to $3K a month after gasoline, paying down credit card debt now. That is worth a whole lot...
And taxes? If you don't know how to not pay taxes from writing off expenses then don't drive Uber!
You all can sit there in front of your computers and analyze the hell out of this and argue among yourselves, leave the $ to me, heh heh.


----------



## thelawnet (Sep 15, 2015)

Transportador said:


> I frankly don't give a shit about answering any of those questions. We ALL know there are costs involved.


You should.



> What is my time worth when I'm sitting at home watching TV? Not a freaking dime.


Who was talking about the value of your time. I'm talking about the REAL cost of driving your car. These are not imaginary $. Every mile you drive costs REAL money.

If you don't know how much that is, you have no business being on here.



> And taxes? If you don't know how to not pay taxes from writing off expenses then don't drive Uber!


If you don't even know what your expenses ARE, how do you propose to write them off?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

All I'm saying is it doesn't have to make sense on paper for it to make sense in real life depending on personal situations.


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

My 2 cents....after Uber expenses...worth 0 cents....

In any job, there's going to be many perks and drawbacks that will have nothing to do with money. I have a friend, brilliant guy, who became a Pediatrician because he loves children but with his brains could have become a neurosurgeon or something like that. He could have made a lot more money. Like any job, you need to weigh in the money vs the effort required to do the job, the perks, the social scene etc. Why does Uber get this double standard where it needs to be all about the money?

Some people enjoy driving. Some don't. Some people like practicing to talk with girls in their backseat to overcome their shyness for other social situations. Some people just want to get out of the house. Some guys might be skilled talkers and talk some people into driving Uber themselves to get bonus money. 

One thing is for sure, there really is nothing that can happen by sitting around at home watching TV.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh and if you really want to calculate everything, how are you going to account for surges? How many long rides you're going to get? Select vs X rates, etc...All I see is everyone gets down and negative using the short ride numbers, get into analysis paralysis and keep complaining. All I will say is this:

What I make and can spend from driving Uber is equivalent to my yearly bonus in engineering management. Show me another opportunity that I can do whenever, wherever that can do this for me then we'll talk. It is not all about cost per mile!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Too many bitter (thinks he's a full-time employee) drivers.
> 
> I can't believe how many people out there that believe this is a full-time job.
> 
> ...


Exactly the point. You and UBER want to replace the world's full time workers with a ten fold number of part time workers. That's all it really amounts to. Only it's not. The replacement workers are temporary. They try it for a while, burn out their cars for peanuts, then move on to something else. Great. Let's convert the whole world into part time temporary workers. They're cheaper. Now everyone can work 3 or 4 part time temporary freelance jobs with no benefits to replace the one decent job they use to have. No thanks. I don't want 70 hours a week at $12.00 to make up for my old 40 hours at $21.00 per hour plus benefits.

OK. That's just the way of the world.

Well, actually, no. It seems to be the case, but that's only because people allow this to exist. You and thousands more behind you may want that. Not me.

I don't support UBER or their ilk. I'll find my own own way, or go find a real job.

The world's best economies all have one thing in common: high median wages. UBER is aiming for just the opposite. And when you participate and collaborate with UBER, you're contributing to the problem.

I don't begrudge those who have no options. If you have to work UBER because you have no better choice, then sure. Go ahead. It's slightly better than working for McDonald's and about the same as working for Wal-Mart.

I feel fortunate that I don't need the UBERs and the Wal-Marts. But don't go cheering these kind of companies on. Don't spout how UBER is such a wonderful thing. It's not. It's just a lesser of bad options. Still crappy, but slightly better than other "opportunities."


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Transportador said:


> All I'm saying is it doesn't have to make sense on paper for it to make sense in real life depending on personal situations.


Lol and this here ladies and gentlemen is why uber can slash rates, drivers are just too stupid. By the way buddy you're in San Fran, come run your mouth in market that's .80 a mile and see how you feel.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Transportador and the other pro UBER people here make some good points. They play the UBER game and it works for their situation.

But I wonder? How would they like this? Say there's an UBER for engineering management. Suddenly people could push a button and get an "engineer" at 1/3 the cost of their current real engineer who is actually a professional and has actual credentials. The real engineering management industry wouldn't be too pleased I'd bet.

"Well...you can't compare that way." The pro UBER people may say, driving isn't a "skill" in the way engineering is. I guess I'd agree.

But driving for hire is in fact a profession, just like engineering is a profession. One pays more than the other. But both really require a dedicated effort to the specific job.

The sharing economy meisters are busy thinking up "an UBER" for everything. Part time on demand doctors? Push-a-button attorneys? These are already out there, or soon will be.

Should the FAA bend over and allow an UBER for commercial aviation? Or private aviation?

How about USDA sanctifying an UBER for food and drug industries. Any nitwit could provide the public these previously regulated services and products.

My examples are obviously far fetched, but you see the point. It's not that difficult to drive people around. I get it. But if I'm a paying customer for transportation, then I want a professional driver who cares about what their doing, not a part time amateur.

I guess I'm out of step. Fortunately, there's still customers for my car service who agree.​


----------



## bpagan (Oct 9, 2015)

Pickup locations are public record. Every municipality or county has police enforcement and contracts with taxis. This means regulated pick up drop off locations. Also, popular lication site info is very easy to access on a simple engine search. Picking at crumbs here


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are delusional. The car is paid up right, so you are giving your "free" car which runs on pixie dust away to Uber, it costs nothing and you'll just get another free car when it dies, right? Wrong! The car is worth something and each mile you drive it, it's worth less. That's called depreciation. Things wear out, need maintenence. Tires, oil, brakes, even headlight bulbs. Do you get all that free or just throw the car away when a headlight goes out?
> 
> There is no way in hell that you are making (actually earning after expenses) the money you claim to be making in Orlando, No F'ing way. Not at .75 a mile. I call BS.


^^^
Yup.... even the 6 cylinder 300's don't run on pixie dust. 
A couple of years ago I rented one for a week.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Honestly, many members here are making ME miserable.
I see there are a few drivers happy to be driving. COOL!
No issue with someone giving them facts(car depreciation, gas, ect...)
But when you post the same thing 15 times for the same member, what are you REALLY trying to do?
Why is it that the majority of members here seem to want nothing but to make everyone else miserable.
They say misery loves company, and this forum seems to be a great reflection of that.
I like the information. I don't like when sad people try to POUND other people with negativity and try to FORCE them to be sad as well.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

What boggles my mind is why people who become disillusioned with Uber feel the need to hang around the forum and try to persuade others that they, too, should be disillusioned. Why can't they just pack up their shit and leave?


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Coachman said:


> What boggles my mind is why people who become disillusioned with Uber feel the need to hang around the forum and try to persuade others that they, too, should be disillusioned. Why can't they just pack up their shit and leave?


Out of all of the negativity, and intelligent individuals we have here, who give so much information to get people to give up their uber dreams, only ONE of them decided to give me an answer asking "why"
You can find my thread here titled "out of curiosity"


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

stuber said:


> Should the FAA bend over and allow an UBER for commercial aviation? Or private aviation?


Someone already tried this and the FAA shut them down. I guess the line between private and commercial is important to the aviation industry.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Someone already tried this and the FAA shut them down. I guess the line between private and commercial is important to the aviation industry.


Plenty of phones for WEALTHY individuals have a concierge service. You simply call and can order a private jet. Is this not something like UBER?
use their app and get someone with a license and a car to drive you. use your phone and someone with a plane and pilots license will fly you. I don't know the logistics, so I don't know if pilots need a special licenses to do private paid flights


----------



## thelawnet (Sep 15, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Oh and if you really want to calculate everything, how are you going to account for surges? How many long rides you're going to get? Select vs X rates, etc...All I see is everyone gets down and negative using the short ride numbers, get into analysis paralysis and keep complaining. All I will say is this:
> 
> What I make and can spend from driving Uber is equivalent to my yearly bonus in engineering management. Show me another opportunity that I can do whenever, wherever that can do this for me then we'll talk. It is not all about cost per mile!


Again, it's NOT complicated.

Your cost per mile is something you can calculate based on your car/fuel usage. What Uber pay you doesn't change that.

And surge and long rides are a matter of you checking your Uber earning statements. Check your income for a month, work out how many miles you actually drove (more than the miles you got paid for) and work out your ACTUAL income.

This isn't some hypothetical game, these are real numbers and there is NO reason why you should not have them.

How hard can it be?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> Leave the entreprenuering to those that get it.


Hysterical! Do you actually think working for Uber is entrepreneurial? Do you charge your own rates? Do you do any marketing? Do you have any protection against being fired/deactivated? Do you get to choose to do a job when it comes in or will you be fired if you do not maintain a high acceptance rate? Did you have any say in raising the safe ride fee? Are you the one responsible for eliminating the cancellation fee (coming soon to your market)?

All you do is buy a car, maintain it (hopefully) and drive. Uber makes the decisions. Yep, entrepreneurial. Bahahahahaha


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

The bottom line... 

You can make slightly more than minimum wage with Uber by following these simple guidelines
1. Work only weekends during high demand/surge periods or special events.
AND
2. Drive an old, reliable, fuel efficient car. NEVER anything 5 years old or newer.

OR

1. Drive in one of the few markets with rates close to $1.50 per mile. Although most of those markets you will be driving illegally.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Ah yes, another one of the "I'm making money!" vs "Not as much as you think" threads...classic.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Hysterical! Do you actually think working for Uber is entrepreneurial? Do you charge your own rates? Do you do any marketing? Do you have any protection against being fired/deactivated? Do you get to choose to do a job when it comes in or will you be fired if you do not maintain a high acceptance rate? Did you have any say in raising the safe ride fee? Are you the one responsible for eliminating the cancellation fee (coming soon to your market)?
> 
> All you do is buy a car, maintain it (hopefully) and drive. Uber makes the decisions. Yep, entrepreneurial. Bahahahahaha


Let me clarify for you since by your answer I can see you are the target that doesn't get it. Just because you don't have total control over every little aspect doesn't mean you do not have an entrepreneurial spirit in terms of working for yourself. Having the discipline to put in the time and understanding how a commission environment works. Anyone who has every been successful in any commission type business has to have an entrepreneurial spirit an a go getter attitude and not give up when business is slow because it will be. There are good days and bad days, that's the nature of commission. If you think you are going to go out there every day and make a killing you are an idiot which seems to be a lot of people who have worked an hourly job and then drive for Uber and want to calculate an hourly wage for a job that doesn't pay you by the hour, its having an employee mentality vs. having a business owner mentality.



UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The bottom line...
> 
> You can make slightly more than minimum wage with Uber by following these simple guidelines
> 1. Work only weekends during high demand/surge periods or special events.
> ...


Exactly the mentality of an employee that gets paid by the hour.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> Let me clarify for you since by your answer I can see you are the target that doesn't get it. Just because you don't have total control over every little aspect doesn't mean you do not have an entrepreneurial spirit in terms of working for yourself. Having the discipline to put in the time and understanding how a commission environment works. Anyone who has every been successful in any commission type business has to have an entrepreneurial spirit an a go getter attitude and not give up when business is slow because it will be. There are good days and bad days, that's the nature of commission. If you think you are going to go out there every day and make a killing you are an idiot which seems to be a lot of people who have worked an hourly job and then drive for Uber and want to calculate an hourly wage for a job that doesn't pay you by the hour, its having an employee mentality vs. having a business owner mentality.
> 
> Exactly the mentality of an employee that gets paid by the hour.


There's a big difference between being an entrepreneur (which by law you are not) and having an entrepreneurial mentality.


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

stuber said:


> Exactly the point. You and UBER want to replace the world's full time workers with a ten fold number of part time workers. That's all it really amounts to. Only it's not. The replacement workers are temporary. They try it for a while, burn out their cars for peanuts, then move on to something else. Great. Let's convert the whole world into part time temporary workers. They're cheaper. Now everyone can work 3 or 4 part time temporary freelance jobs with no benefits to replace the one decent job they use to have. No thanks. I don't want 70 hours a week at $12.00 to make up for my old 40 hours at $21.00 per hour plus benefits.


We are taxi drivers, taxi driving is the one service that's perfectly attuned with concept of working part time.

There are periods of incredibly high demand, ie late on a Fri/Saturday night. There are times when the service is brought into peak demand unexpectedly, ie, subway line breaks down, metro strike. There are times when demand is low but a taxi service is still basically a necessity (trips to the airport at 4am).

Taxi driving never should have been a full time business. It was decreed somewhere that it was a full time "job" but that is incredibly uneconomical. When there's no demand for your typical taxi, your car sits around and depreciates on it's own while having to cover the high costs of basically running a "business", licensing insurance etc.

Uber was made to be a part time job because Taxi driving is best suited for that naturally.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

stuber said:


> Transportador and the other pro UBER people here make some good points. They play the UBER game and it works for their situation.
> 
> But I wonder? How would they like this? Say there's an UBER for engineering management. Suddenly people could push a button and get an "engineer" at 1/3 the cost of their current real engineer who is actually a professional and has actual credentials. The real engineering management industry wouldn't be too pleased I'd bet.
> 
> ...


If they play the uber game and it works for them, why do they have problems sharing their numbers? Show me the math. Show me that it works, don't just make a claim.

You mentioned the sharing economy for engineering: customers would love getting a good deal, it's true. But the difference is that uber is using mostly people who are not professional drivers. In your engineering analogy, the customer would be paying people to draft things up on autocad who have just watched YouTube videos of how to do it. They'd be unlicensed and unregulated, but it'd be cheaper than paying a guy who went through years of higher math, and the customers probably wouldn't know the difference. They'd be like, "Oh, those smelly old engineers charged too much. I'm so glad I can pay an amateur now."


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Coachman said:


> What boggles my mind is why people who become disillusioned with Uber feel the need to hang around the forum and try to persuade others that they, too, should be disillusioned. Why can't they just pack up their shit and leave?


Seems like you are disillusioned by uber.

Does it also boggle your mind that journalists write exposes? Does it also boggle your mind when you read honest, negative reviews on yelp? Does it also boggle your mind when your friend tells you about a terrible experience s/he had at a local business instead of just never going back?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> Every time I see the pseudo accountants that feel the need to point out how you really aren't making the money you think you are making I just laugh. Its actually very comical. Former and/or current Uber drivers and/or cab drivers that are SOOOOOOO business savvy they must be doing the rest of us a great service out of the goodness of their hearts to be driving people around or else they would be managing a multimillion dollar empire with all their business savyness. I mean it only makers sense to calculate your earnings per hour in a business that you don't get paid for by the hour. That makes sense, doesn't it? So if I go out there for 3 hours and make $0 I made $0 an hour if I quit after the 3 hours. If I work another 3 hours and make $50 each hour I made $150 on the day. But apparently to these genius business people it matters that I made $25 an hour even though I made $0 the first 3 hours and $50 an hour the next 3 hours and at the end of the day its still the same $150. Yea, that makes sense. I'm still trying to figure out why the unhappy and the miserable, in the their miserable lives feel the need to also make everyone else feel miserable about their lives. Envy? Jealousy? If you drove for Uber and got surprised when your car needed oil changes more frequently, or any other repairs more frequently because of the increased wear and tear on your vehicle, then you are a moron. If you have no concept of it takes money to make money, no concept of business expenses, want to think like an hourly employee in a commission environment then its no wonder you are miserable in Uber and no wonder you practice pseudo economics. Now I will dole out the advice....stick to your hourly job locked in having someone else boss you around for 8 hours, you seem to be happier with that. Leave the entreprenuering to those that get it.


The important thing to note about those first 3 hours that you made $0 is that that is the most valuable asset you have at your disposal that you will never get back: time.

In the 3 hours that you made $0, you could have been making memories with your children.

In the 3 hours that you made $0, you could have picked up a shift serving and likely made $100.

In the 3 hours that you made $0, you could have been learning a trade that would net you $25/hour.

The thing is, you're working for or "with" a company that is hiding information from you. They know where business is. They know when there's oversaturation, and they could easily send out a text or prevent more cars than are necessary from signing in, but they don't. They let you sit around and make $0.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> Honestly, many members here are making ME miserable.
> I see there are a few drivers happy to be driving. COOL!
> No issue with someone giving them facts(car depreciation, gas, ect...)
> But when you post the same thing 15 times for the same member, what are you REALLY trying to do?
> ...


On the contrary, I feel quite liberated.

However, when I see multi-BILLION dollar companies taking advantage of people, it does frustrate me. Does it seem positive to you that uber has dropped pay rates, but increased the fees and commissions that go straight to them (but you pay taxes on it)? Beware the kisses of an enemy.

I'm not forcing anyone to be sad. I'm merely pointing out what I see. The company can afford to keep drivers and to charge a fair rate. But instead the cut rates and raise the fees that go straight to them. They are also raising the price they charge for the phone rental? That should be provided with the commission that's sent to them. It would be so simple to add a tipping option, but they don't care about you.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

People still rent phones from Uber?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

JimS said:


> People still rent phones from Uber?


Yeah, people who might not want uber collecting their private data or giving out their private phone number. People who might want to be able to leave their own phone on without being called at 3am by the last drunk person they dropped off. Or maybe just people who don't want to spend the data on their personal phone running uber for hours.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The important thing to note about those first 3 hours that you made $0 is that that is the most valuable asset you have at your disposal that you will never get back: time.
> 
> In the 3 hours that you made $0, you could have been making memories with your children.
> 
> ...


You are 100% proving my point why people that have an hourly employee mindset don't belong in a job where you don't get paid by the hour and have no concept of how a commission environment works. Real estate agents don't get paid by the hour. They only get paid when they sell a house. So all the hours and hours they do desk time, all the hours they spend on the phones and trying to get listings from sellers and buyers is not paid until a house sells. Do you think they sell a house every day? Every week? Car salesmen work on total commission, no sale, no money. You think the dealership cares if there are 10 salesmen on the sales floor on a rainy Tuesday in the middle of February when no one is coming in? No, because it doesn't cost them a dime to have them there in the same way it doesn't cost Uber anything to have an area flooded with cars. It's to their advantage. Uber is doing exactly what other big companies do. You don't like it, quit and there will be someone else right behind you to take your spot.

Someone with an hourly employee mindset would sit in their car for those first 3 hours and do nothing and quit and go home and ***** about not making any money because they are so used to coasting through their hourly job and getting a check. Someone that understands the entrepreneurial mindset would use those 3 hours to their advantage. Research the area, check out the train stations, bus stops, hot spots, make that time productive so in the future you are informed and ready and know where to go and not just sit in a parking lot playing candy crush for 3 hours and give up.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> You are 100% proving my point why people that have an hourly employee mindset don't belong in a job where you don't get paid by the hour and have no concept of how a commission environment works. Real estate agents don't get paid by the hour. They only get paid when they sell a house. So all the hours and hours they do desk time, all the hours they spend on the phones and trying to get listings from sellers and buyers is not paid until a house sells. Do you think they sell a house every day? Every week? Car salesmen work on total commission, no sale, no money. You think the dealership cares if there are 10 salesmen on the sales floor on a rainy Tuesday in the middle of February when no one is coming in? No, because it doesn't cost them a dime to have them there in the same way it doesn't cost Uber anything to have an area flooded with cars. It's to their advantage. Uber is doing exactly what other big companies do. You don't like it, quit and there will be someone else right behind you to take your spot.
> 
> Someone with an hourly employee mindset would sit in their car for those first 3 hours and do nothing and quit and go home and ***** about not making any money because they are so used to coasting through their hourly job and getting a check. Someone that understands the entrepreneurial mindset would use those 3 hours to their advantage. Research the area, check out the train stations, bus stops, hot spots, make that time productive so in the future you are informed and ready and know where to go and not just sit in a parking lot playing candy crush for 3 hours and give up.


Ok, now imagine the seasoned real estate agent being told that s/he would now be getting paid less commission and that her desk fees would be increasing.

Imagine that car lot grows from 10 salesmen on the floor to 50. And their commission gets cut on top of oversaturation.

Either way, in each scenario, if those commissioned sales reps aren't making enough money to make the downtime worth it, then they should move on. That would be the logical thing to do. If their earnings amount to $4/hour, then LOGICALLY it would make more sense to find a job in customer service for $11/hour. Less hassle. Lower expenses. More money. Logic.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> No issue with someone giving them facts(car depreciation, gas, ect...)
> But when you post the same thing 15 times for the same member, what are you REALLY trying to do?


Perhaps those who are advancing the arguments that you mention feel that certain interlocutors are ignoring those arguments. Repeating an argument is a common tactic when the person advancing it thinks that his opponent is ignoring him.



New2Uber15 said:


> use their app and get someone with a license and a car to drive you. use your phone and someone with a plane and pilots license will fly you.


In markets where Uber Taxi is available, it is possible, already, to summon by application someone who has a licence to haul passengers for compensation. This applies, as well, in markets where limousine drivers (Uber Black) must have a licence. In some jurisdictions, even the TNC vehicles must have a licence.



Drivebynight said:


> taxi driving is the one service that's perfectly attuned with concept of working part time.


Hacking is one of the best part time jobs available. As a full time job, it [performs a vacuum-creating action].



JaxBeachDriver said:


> If they play the uber game and it works for them, why do they have problems sharing their numbers? Show me the math. Show me that it works, don't just make a claim.
> 
> You mentioned the sharing economy for engineering: customers would love getting a good deal, it's true. But the difference is that uber is using mostly people who are not professional drivers. In your engineering analogy, the customer would be paying people to draft things up on autocad who have just watched YouTube videos of how to do it. They'd be unlicensed and unregulated, but it'd be cheaper than paying a guy who went through years of higher math, and the customers probably wouldn't know the difference. They'd be like, "Oh, those smelly old engineers charged too much. I'm so glad I can pay an amateur now."


That would be like asking a cab driver to prove his boasts.

Your second paragraph is very good with the exception of the statement about customers' not knowing the difference. Eventually, when the building fell down before it was finished, the machinery broke down or the boat sank off the pier, someone would quickly learn the difference.



JimS said:


> People still rent phones from Uber?


Yes.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> On the contrary, I feel quite liberated.
> 
> However, when I see multi-BILLION dollar companies taking advantage of people, it does frustrate me. Does it seem positive to you that uber has dropped pay rates, but increased the fees and commissions that go straight to them (but you pay taxes on it)? Beware the kisses of an enemy.
> 
> I'm not forcing anyone to be sad. I'm merely pointing out what I see. The company can afford to keep drivers and to charge a fair rate. But instead the cut rates and raise the fees that go straight to them. They are also raising the price they charge for the phone rental? That should be provided with the commission that's sent to them. It would be so simple to add a tipping option, but they don't care about you.


If you were only pointing out what you see, you wouldn't post the same exact questions to the same member 200 times in one thread. Give me a break! You're a sad person looking to make everyone else miserable just like you!


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Ok, now imagine the seasoned real estate agent being told that s/he would now be getting paid less commission and that her desk fees would be increasing.
> 
> Imagine that car lot grows from 10 salesmen on the floor to 50. And their commission gets cut on top of oversaturation.
> 
> *Either way, in each scenario, if those commissioned sales reps aren't making enough money to make the downtime worth it, then they should move on*. That would be the logical thing to do. If their earnings amount to $4/hour, then LOGICALLY it would make more sense to find a job in customer service for $11/hour. Less hassle. Lower expenses. More money. Logic.


Thats exactly what they would do. They wouldn't keep company that works at the company to complain and b*tch all day every day to everyone who is happy even with the rate cuts. They would do as you stated and MOVE ON


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Seems like you are disillusioned by uber.
> 
> Does it also boggle your mind that journalists write exposes? Does it also boggle your mind when you read honest, negative reviews on yelp? Does it also boggle your mind when your friend tells you about a terrible experience s/he had at a local business instead of just never going back?


I leave negative reviews online when I have bad experiences. But then I move on. I don't hang around for weeks or months or years to dwell on it. Because that's just not healthy behavior.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Ok, now imagine the seasoned real estate agent being told that s/he would now be getting paid less commission and that her desk fees would be increasing.
> 
> Imagine that car lot grows from 10 salesmen on the floor to 50. And their commission gets cut on top of oversaturation.
> 
> Either way, in each scenario, if those commissioned sales reps aren't making enough money to make the downtime worth it, then they should move on. That would be the logical thing to do. If their earnings amount to $4/hour, then LOGICALLY it would make more sense to find a job in customer service for $11/hour. Less hassle. Lower expenses. More money. Logic.


LOL Every time you respond you keep proving my point more and more. That happens every single day at every real estate office and every car dealership, welcome to the world of commission.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Let's say I want to figure out my cost driving Uber. So I pay $2 for a coffee and $10 for dinner while driving Uber one night. I get to write that off as $12 in business expense which translate to $6 deduction for the IRS. Now, if I was not driving Uber that night, I still have to spend $12 on the same. It is not straight forward to figure out how much you would be profiting form driving Uber. It's better just to do it for a while and see how your financial situation becomes. There are way too many variables in the equation to calculate toward a conclusion.


stuber said:


> Transportador and the other pro UBER people here make some good points. They play the UBER game and it works for their situation.
> 
> But I wonder? How would they like this? Say there's an UBER for engineering management. Suddenly people could push a button and get an "engineer" at 1/3 the cost of their current real engineer who is actually a professional and has actual credentials. The real engineering management industry wouldn't be too pleased I'd bet.
> 
> ...


You make some really good points. There have been consultants and independent contractors in the service industry forever, but they don't take the place of in-house experts who can provide historical knowledge, continuity, and cheaper rate for engineering, management or any other highly trained fields. We use contractors and consultants only for short term services on special missions. So they co-exist with regular employees and pose no threat to the in-house jobs.

The stuff that Uber can do is in areas where you don't need special skills, have the extra time to provide the service, use your own resources (car or whatever) to do it, etc...I don't see it interfering with the full time pros on important missions such as an interstate truck driver for example.

As far as just driving people around, they do have UberBlack which is more professional, requiring limo licenses, commercial insurance, committed drivers already.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Lol and this here ladies and gentlemen is why uber can slash rates, drivers are just too stupid. By the way buddy you're in San Fran, come run your mouth in market that's .80 a mile and see how you feel.


So how does calling us drivers stupid help you? Maybe the title of this post should change to "so called USA going to shit" because the government is taxing you too much and providing too little hand outs, so you're going to quit your job!
Uber and Lyft were not invented so you can go sell ice to Eskimos. Figure it out for yourself and make it work for YOU and your situation. 80 miles is nothing to drive to get your butt to San Fran for a weekends' worth of work so you can pay for an entire month of rent in your small town. You don't hear me complaining about high rent here ($4500 one bedroom) vs the extra $ on Uber. My home/family are in San Diego. I work in my real job in San Jose. I commute to SD almost every weekend. I drive Uber after work almost 40 hours a week.

Think like a loser or a victim and you will remain one. *****ing about the system ain't gonna make you money. If you are not driving Uber then it's not for you, nor is this forum.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> What boggles my mind is why people who become disillusioned with Uber feel the need to hang around the forum and try to persuade others that they, too, should be disillusioned. Why can't they just pack up their shit and leave?


I think it's because they don't know how to find another gig and therefore have tons of time on their hands. They may be lurking to see if someone somehow magically can solve their problems. In other words, they are beyond help...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> LOL Every time you respond you keep proving my point more and more. That happens every single day at every real estate office and every car dealership, welcome to the world of commission.


Uber drivers don't work on commission. Uber does. But drivers evidently have no say in the commission.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Transportador said:


> Let's say I want to figure out my cost driving Uber. So I pay $2 for a coffee and $10 for dinner while driving Uber one night. I get to write that off as $12 in business expense


These are NOT business expenses!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> Thats exactly what they would do. They wouldn't keep company that works at the company to complain and b*tch all day every day to everyone who is happy even with the rate cuts. They would do as you stated and MOVE ON


OK, new member, Uber Shill who wants to silence any logical arguments that do not cast uber in a positive light, thank you for your evaluation of me and my actions. Or maybe you are too blinded or prideful to admit that you aren't really making money or logical decisions.

I will say my piece, and I will leave when I am done. Or I will stick around, like so many other ex-uberers and non-uber drivers who have something to gain from and give to this forum.

Basically, everyone has a right to be here and say their piece, and everyone who drives passengers for profit (or is in some level of a company that does) has a vested interest in what is discussed here. This is the internet, not a place of business.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Someone already tried this and the FAA shut them down. I guess the line between private and commercial is important to the aviation industry.


Yet in the FAR/AIM (rule book) there flight sharing is specifically allowed, always has been. It only becomes against the rules when set up online. But you are correct the line between commercial and private is spelled out very clearly.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> Yet in the FAR/AIM (rule book) there flight sharing is specifically allowed, always has been. It only becomes against the rules when set up online. But you are correct the line between commercial and private is spelled out very clearly.


As clear as mud. There have been contradictory rulings on the difference between sharing costs and charging fees. Some local FSDOs have declared that if a pilot puts in a dollar, that's sharing expenses. Others have said 50/50. As a commercial pilot, I can take people sightseeing and flight instruction and recoupe all costs AND charge money. But I can't fly charter unless the plane belongs to person I'm flying and/or I have an ATP certificate operating under Part 135 (on demand charter, ie: UberFlight) or under part 121 (scheduled airline service).

So, even though I have both a commercial (ie: chauffeur's) license and a flight instructor certificate, I'm not allowed to fly for hire except under those very expensive circumstances. Now, I can make a killing if the passenger wants to go from point A to point B and they sit up front and I sign their logbook.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Have you ever known someone who had a relationship break up and they were miserable and they couldn't just be done with it? They had to stick around and make sure that their ex was miserable and their ex's new boyfriend or girlfriend was miserable also?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Drivebynight said:


> We are taxi drivers, taxi driving is the one service that's perfectly attuned with concept of working part time.
> 
> There are periods of incredibly high demand, ie late on a Fri/Saturday night. There are times when the service is brought into peak demand unexpectedly, ie, subway line breaks down, metro strike. There are times when demand is low but a taxi service is still basically a necessity (trips to the airport at 4am).
> 
> ...


...or you could look at it another way.
Taxi driving is a full time profession, with very irregular hours. If you've dedicated yourself to driving as a profession, like I have, then you know you have business related driving to do almost every day. Maybe I don't have clients to drive on Wednesday, for instance. But I still have things to do. I may need supplies or I may be cold calling to find new customers, getting car washes, oil changes, buying a new shirt, and on and on. My mileage log shows business related driving almost every day. I have to do this stuff at times when I'm not busy with clients.

Just because I'm not driving doesn't mean I'm idle. I have to always keep myself ready for helping clients. Thus, I don't have much spare time, and thus, my driving is a full time profession.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Have you ever known someone who had a relationship break up and they were miserable and they couldn't just be done with it? They had to stick around and make sure that their ex was miserable and their ex's new boyfriend or girlfriend was miserable also?


Yeah, they are lurkers and stalkers...just no good for anybody.


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

stuber said:


> ...or you could look at it another way.
> Taxi driving is a full time profession, with very irregular hours. If you've dedicated yourself to driving as a profession, like I have, then you know you have business related driving to do almost every day. Maybe I don't have clients to drive on Wednesday, for instance. But I still have things to do. I may need supplies or I may be cold calling to find new customers, getting car washes, oil changes, buying a new shirt, and on and on. My mileage log shows business related driving almost every day. I have to do this stuff at times when I'm not busy with clients.
> 
> Just because I'm not driving doesn't mean I'm idle. I have to always keep myself ready for helping clients. Thus, I don't have much spare time, and thus, my driving is a full time profession.


One of the most common complaints and reasons why people are sour against Uber is that, for all intents and purposes, we are really just "employees". We have no control over the rates that we charge, what rides we accept, etc.

But like all employees, we sometimes nead to bear the cost of the job out of pocket. For example, I used to work for a bank and I was required to maintain a professional appearance. That meant money spent for dry cleaning and new clothes. I often had to take work home with me and finish on my own time. It's true about all jobs. Look at teachers and although they receive a lot of perks, their excuse would be that they need to work on their own time grading papers, preparing lessons etc.

I'm not saying Uber is perfect. I am saying we all need to be reasonable and compare it with other jobs. We have to understand that in this economy, we have to tailor the job around it's needs and not pray that somehow the job tailors itself around our needs.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Have you ever known someone who had a relationship break up and they were miserable and they couldn't just be done with it? They had to stick around and make sure that their ex was miserable and their ex's new boyfriend or girlfriend was miserable also?


So are you my ex? You work for uber? I'm not emailing uber. I'm sharing my views on a forum for drivers. You don't like it? Stop ****ing clicking on my thread.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Transportador said:


> Yeah, they are lurkers and stalkers...just no good for anybody.


Your failure to understand business and logic make you no good for anybody. Sorry for you, you cannot shut me up with your faulty logic.

Lurker is someone who watches quietly. Certainly not me.

Stalker is someone who is relentlessly following and pursing a specific person. Not someone who posts opinions of a shady (and quite powerful) company on an Internet forum dedicated to that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Your failure to understand business and logic make you no good for anybody. Sorry for you, you cannot shut me up with your faulty logic.
> 
> Lurker is someone who watches quietly. Certainly not me.
> 
> Stalker is someone who is relentlessly following and pursing a specific person. Not someone who posts opinions of a shady (and quite powerful) company on an Internet forum dedicated to that.


Great thread JBD.
Too bad only about 10% of us truly understand what you so poignantly stated in your OP.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

So called "ride share" might have gone to shit for some of you...sorry!

As for me, last 3 days have been 50% reduction in number of rides, versus more than 50% increase in take home (not profit so don't start that shit) pay since Uber gave me a 100% pay raise for Uber Select.

Monday 7 trips, $132.88 - all UberX/UberPool, some are airports
Tuesday 7 trips, $269.88 - 2 Airport Selects, 5 UberX/UberPool
Wednesday 5 trips, $148.00 - 2 in town Select rides, 3 airports

Like they say in farming, the smell of manure is pure gold. Figure out your market and make it work for YOU, or move your car to the one that works.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> One of the most common complaints and reasons why people are sour against Uber is that, for all intents and purposes, we are really just "employees". We have no control over the rates that we charge, what rides we accept, etc.


Neither do taxis. If we don't operate under Uber's rules, we'll end up working under more restrictive, less negotiable (!), regulations (vs rules) that are enacted as a matter of law.

No thanks.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> You are 100% proving my point why people that have an hourly employee mindset don't belong in a job where you don't get paid by the hour and have no concept of how a commission environment works. Real estate agents don't get paid by the hour. They only get paid when they sell a house. So all the hours and hours they do desk time, all the hours they spend on the phones and trying to get listings from sellers and buyers is not paid until a house sells. Do you think they sell a house every day? Every week? Car salesmen work on total commission, no sale, no money. You think the dealership cares if there are 10 salesmen on the sales floor on a rainy Tuesday in the middle of February when no one is coming in? No, because it doesn't cost them a dime to have them there in the same way it doesn't cost Uber anything to have an area flooded with cars. It's to their advantage. Uber is doing exactly what other big companies do. You don't like it, quit and there will be someone else right behind you to take your spot.
> 
> Someone with an hourly employee mindset would sit in their car for those first 3 hours and do nothing and quit and go home and ***** about not making any money because they are so used to coasting through their hourly job and getting a check. Someone that understands the entrepreneurial mindset would use those 3 hours to their advantage. Research the area, check out the train stations, bus stops, hot spots, make that time productive so in the future you are informed and ready and know where to go and not just sit in a parking lot playing candy crush for 3 hours and give up.


You really need to stop. Just stop! The only important entrepreneurial decision you make is the type of vehicle that you buy and most Uber X drivers get that wrong. other than that your most important decision is Dentyne or Trident.

All of those other decisions you're making have nothing to do with being in entrepreneur. They are simply how to do your job well.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> OK, new member, Uber Shill who wants to silence any logical arguments that do not cast uber in a positive light, thank you for your evaluation of me and my actions. Or maybe you are too blinded or prideful to admit that you aren't really making money or logical decisions.
> 
> I will say my piece, and I will leave when I am done. Or I will stick around, like so many other ex-uberers and non-uber drivers who have something to gain from and give to this forum.
> 
> Basically, everyone has a right to be here and say their piece, and everyone who drives passengers for profit (or is in some level of a company that does) has a vested interest in what is discussed here. This is the internet, not a place of business.


So, I guess because Im new and you've been here for a long time complaining means that you're right? lol Comical!
Im not too blinded. I've never stated that your philosophy was even wrong. I simply said that you are a sad man who tries to make 0thers sad because you feel horrible about yourself. Now, even if you are right or wrong about what you are saying, others DON'T mind. Yet, for some reason you are trying your best to get them to feel bad about their decision to work for uber because you felt bad about working for uber. You are truly pathetic. Keep trying to spoil everyone elses joy. I've got nothing else to say about it. Misery loves company.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> So, I guess because Im new and you've been here for a long time complaining means that you're right? lol Comical!
> Im not too blinded. I've never stated that your philosophy was even wrong. I simply said that you are a sad man who tries to make 0thers sad because you feel horrible about yourself. Now, even if you are right or wrong about what you are saying, others DON'T mind. Yet, for some reason you are trying your best to get them to feel bad about their decision to work for uber because you felt bad about working for uber. You are truly pathetic. Keep trying to spoil everyone elses joy. I've got nothing else to say about it. Misery loves company.


This is not the Happy Uber forum you are looking for.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> These are NOT business expenses!


Actually, they might be. My CPA, a very conservative guy, has me track my meal expenses and keep receipts. He then uses the 50% formula for meals on Schedule C to figure the deduction. YMMV. (Or taxes, as the case may be.) Would it survive an audit? I don't know, but he would be making the argument, as long as I have backup for the expenses claimed. This year, my 13th as an IC, I'll have very little to claim, as my two main clients have been paying for my meals while I am engaged in driving for them.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Your failure to understand business and logic make you no good for anybody. Sorry for you, you cannot shut me up with your faulty logic.
> 
> Lurker is someone who watches quietly. Certainly not me.
> 
> Stalker is someone who is relentlessly following and pursing a specific person. Not someone who posts opinions of a shady (and quite powerful) company on an Internet forum dedicated to that.


I actually thought of some other reasons:

The negative people are trying to get the positive ones to quit Uber so they can steal their rides.

The negative people are trying to keep these post form being to bias.

Oh wait, I just gave them way way too much credit. Actually:

The negative people can't figure out how to make a profit but can't afford to quit just yet, but they are clearly close to quitting.

In the mean time, they linger like ghosts...Happy Halloween everybody! Watch out for little trick or treaters and don't run them over. Cheers


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> So, I guess because Im new and you've been here for a long time complaining means that you're right? lol Comical!
> Im not too blinded. I've never stated that your philosophy was even wrong. I simply said that you are a sad man who tries to make 0thers sad because you feel horrible about yourself. Now, even if you are right or wrong about what you are saying, others DON'T mind. Yet, for some reason you are trying your best to get them to feel bad about their decision to work for uber because you felt bad about working for uber. You are truly pathetic. Keep trying to spoil everyone elses joy. I've got nothing else to say about it. Misery loves company.


Hint: you can click on the name of a contributor and sometimes glean a little about that person, such as gender, number of posts/likes (by others in agreement). Jax is a woman, and has a nearly 99% "like rate" for over 2800 posts.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Your failure to understand business and logic make you no good for anybody. Sorry for you, you cannot shut me up with your faulty logic.
> 
> Lurker is someone who watches quietly. Certainly not me.
> 
> Stalker is someone who is relentlessly following and pursing a specific person. Not someone who posts opinions of a shady (and quite powerful) company on an Internet forum dedicated to that.


WTF, are you here to take Uber down? Do you want it erased from the face of the planet? Just what the hell is the point of all the negativity? If people can't figure out whether driving Uber makes money for them or not, then go back to second grade.
Getting on here and keep complaining and *****ing is like acting that you are so smart, then why don't you go invent the next big thing for us to make money on.
I once worked for a private company, the owner is one ultra rich stingy asshole, but he gave me my job and paid me fairly. I don't go around talking bad about him. None of us is entitled to shit, and Uber can act however it f**king want. They invented it and you did not.
In the mean time, I'm going to enjoy making money while you all sit around moaning and tapping your calculators to death, putting in all kind of wrong assumptions to arrive at inconclusive outcome anyway..


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Hint: you can click on the name of a contributor and sometimes glean a little about that person, such as gender, number of posts/likes (by others in agreement). Jax is a woman, and has a nearly 99% "like rate" for over 2800 posts.


I see. I assumed a man based on the name jax. Guess my assumption was incorrect lol


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> These are NOT business expenses!


Go learn how to use TurboTax then we'll talk. Run all kinds of simulations and see how you can go about maximizing your expense deductions to "net" a loss on Uber income and all the sudden you'll love this "shit" opportunity they just made possible for all of us.

America is built on stuff like this. All of those who keep *****ing about Uber can go drive a taxi or move to China and see how you'll survive, LOL


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Uh, Jacksonville Beach, FL ring any bells?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> I see. I assumed a man based on the name jax. Guess my assumption was incorrect lol


JaxBeach (Jacksonville Beach) is a city.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Transportador said:


> America is built on stuff like this. All of those who keep *****ing about Uber can go drive a taxi or move to China and see how you'll survive, LOL


I know a young Russian man who lives in St Petersburg. He was unemployed and took a temporary job this week working at a pharmaceutical plant. He put in 10 hour days and was paid $70 for the week.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Jax... has a nearly 99% "like rate" for over 2800 posts.


Does a high "like rate" mean your posts carry more weight?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I know a young Russian man who lives in St Petersburg. He was unemployed and took a temporary job this week working at a pharmaceutical plant. He put in 10 hour days and was paid $70 for the week.


Amen brother! Workers in Mexico work their butts off for $70 a week in medical device plants...the Chinese put in 6 days a week making cell phones that Americans go ape shit about, and kicking our economy and workers in the asses. I can just hear it now: but we are Americans and deserve a lot more... yeah right.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Does a high "like rate" mean your posts carry more weight?


Guess it all depends on who are in your fan base...it certainly does not guarantee that what you say is the gospel truth.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Does a high "like rate" mean your posts carry more weight?


Yes as a matter of fact it does. It means you have earned the respect of your fellow drivers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Does a high "like rate" mean your posts carry more weight?


As a matter of fact, there's a top member list based on likes.
It helps to be likeable.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> As a matter of fact, there's a top member list based on likes.
> It helps to be likeable.


What does it help?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Transportador said:


> Guess it all depends on who are in your fan base...it certainly does not guarantee that what you say is the gospel truth.


You're right. Being popular doesn't make what you say right. But you've yet to prove me wrong. You're saying you can write off your coffee and dinner as business expenses, and that's untrue. You're saying you make good money, but you have no idea how much that money is costing you.

I can go to the payday loan joint and get $1,000. Wooooo, easiest $1,000 ever made! It might cost me $500, but why be negative? Just be happy you got easy money.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Coachman said:


> What does it help?


Just about everything, based on slightly over 49 years experience.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Just about everything, based on slightly over 49 years experience.


I know how it helps me for my riders to like me. I'm not sure what benefit I get from having my posts "liked" on this board.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You're right. Being popular doesn't make what you say right. But you've yet to prove me wrong. You're saying you can write off your coffee and dinner as business expenses, and that's untrue. You're saying you make good money, but you have no idea how much that money is costing you.
> 
> *I can go to the payday loan joint and get $1,000. Wooooo, easiest $1,000 ever made! It might cost me $500, but why be negative? Just be happy you got easy money.*


Thats different. Someone tells me "you know it costs you 500 to get the 1000 dollar loan" if I say, "that's cool, I'm still fine with that, you shouldn't say "but it costs you $500 to get that $1000 loan. You're being tricked. You're stupid" 115 times!
Not to mention, maybe I needed that 1,000 loan NOW, more than I will need the $500 interest that I will have to pay back later. YOU DON'T KNOW THAT
THAT's what makes the difference. you've said your piece and said what you thought about it, but if someone is still happy(after you've given them your opinion/information) about it, why repeat the same thing over and over and over and over and over. Now you're trying to convince them that they should be unhappy just like you! that's foolish in my opinion. Is what it is though. Some, just don't like to see others happy. I have an aunt like you!

"oh, you won 500 in a scratch off?
You do know you're going to have to pay taxes on that.
You do know you've driven to the store evey day to buy each ticket.
How many tickets did you buy before you won?
Let's crunch the numbers and see if you really made any money on that $500 winning"
Just a downer. Like DAMN! Let me enjoy my $500 winnings!


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

Transportador said:


> WTF, are you here to take Uber down? Do you want it erased from the face of the planet? Just what the hell is the point of all the negativity? If people can't figure out whether driving Uber makes money for them or not, then go back to second grade.
> Getting on here and keep complaining and *****ing is like acting that you are so smart, then why don't you go invent the next big thing for us to make money on.
> I once worked for a private company, the owner is one ultra rich stingy asshole, but he gave me my job and paid me fairly. I don't go around talking bad about him. None of us is entitled to shit, and Uber can act however it f**king want. They invented it and you did not.
> In the mean time, I'm going to enjoy making money while you all sit around moaning and tapping your calculators to death, putting in all kind of wrong assumptions to arrive at inconclusive outcome anyway..


You sure put in a lot of time on this forum to be enjoying making money. You might consider some of us that have been here a lot longer than you have may have deeper insights to what Uber is doing. Show a little respect.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> Thats different. Someone tells me "you know it costs you 500 to get the 1000 dollar loan" if I say, "that's cool, I'm still fine with that, you shouldn't say "but it costs you $500 to get that $1000 loan. You're being tricked. You're stupid" 115 times!
> Not to mention, maybe I needed that 1,000 loan NOW, more than I will need the $500 interest that I will have to pay back later. YOU DON'T KNOW THAT
> THAT's what makes the difference. you've said your piece and said what you thought about it, but if someone is still happy(after you've given them your opinion/information) about it, why repeat the same thing over and over and over and over and over. Now you're trying to convince them that they should be unhappy just like you! that's foolish in my opinion. Is what it is though. Some, just don't like to see others happy. I have an aunt like you!
> 
> ...


Now you do realize, of course, that YOU are repeating yourself in an effort to convince someone else that you are right.  And exaggerating the number of times (115? Really?) the OP made her points weakens your case.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Now you do realize, of course, that YOU are repeating yourself in an effort to convince someone else that you are right.  And exaggerating the number of times (115? Really?) the OP made her points weakens your case.


I've said it a few times. I have seen every person who has come here to celebrate their new acquired job, she has made 10+ posts in that very thread.
You're also right(in a sense).
But you don't find that theres a difference in someone being happy about their job(and being told 100 times they shouldn't be happy), and someone who is happy making other people unhappy and being told that's not cool?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jimsbox said:


> You sure put in a lot of time on this forum to be enjoying making money. You might consider some of us that have been here a lot longer than you have have deeper insights to what Uber is doing. Show a little respect.


The OP says that it's time to _"log out. Delete the apps. Move on."_ Are you taking her advice?


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> Thats different. Someone tells me "you know it costs you 500 to get the 1000 dollar loan" if I say, "that's cool, I'm still fine with that, you shouldn't say "but it costs you $500 to get that $1000 loan. You're being tricked. You're stupid" 115 times!
> Not to mention, maybe I needed that 1,000 loan NOW, more than I will need the $500 interest that I will have to pay back later. YOU DON'T KNOW THAT
> THAT's what makes the difference. you've said your piece and said what you thought about it, but if someone is still happy(after you've given them your opinion/information) about it, why repeat the same thing over and over and over and over and over. Now you're trying to convince them that they should be unhappy just like you! that's foolish in my opinion. Is what it is though. Some, just don't like to see others happy. I have an aunt like you!
> 
> ...


That is exactly the attitude Uber banks on. You are so happy with the income on payday you don't try to understand what it cost you to make it.


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

Coachman said:


> The OP says that it's time to _"log out. Delete the apps. Move on."_ Are you taking her advice?


I am trying to help others understand what Uber is doing and how much risk and expense drivers are incurring, frequently without understanding it. It is nearly always the new drivers that are defending Uber. I am remaining active in the forums because I may start driving again when Uber makes it economically feasible and covers us with legitimate insurance.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jimsbox said:


> I am trying to help others understand what Uber is doing and how much risk and expense drivers are incurring, frequently without understanding it. It is nearly always the new drivers that are defending Uber. I am remaining active in the forums because I may start driving again when Uber makes it economically feasible and covers us with legitimate insurance.


Oh I understand. I think when someone starts a thread here about ways to increase fares or provide better insurance, that would be very productive. Telling everybody to quit isn't very productive.


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Oh I understand. I think when someone starts a thread here about ways to increase fares or provide better insurance, that would be very productive. Telling everybody to quit isn't very productive.


When did I ever tell you to quit? All I have done is to show that Uber tries to obfiscate the actual risks and costs to the drivers and overstates the potential income for us so that their business model works for them (Uber)... not so much for us. They have no concern about its impact on drivers. If you have your eyes open and want to keep driving for them Uber on. I make nothing from your staying or leaving. Sorry for the edits, my keyboard is screwy.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jimsbox said:


> When did I ever tell you to quit?


I was talking about the OP. I thought that was clear.


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I was talking about the OP. I thought that was clear.


My mistake. Guess it is getting to the point I can't see the forest for the trees. Anyway, I think we understand each other now,


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

jimsbox said:


> That is exactly the attitude Uber banks on. You are so happy with the income on payday you don't try to understand what it cost you to make it.


Oh, but people do understand it. If not after the first time being explained to them, surely after the 2nd or 3rd time. Do we need an 8th, 9th, or 10th explanation of the same information?


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> Oh, but people do understand it. If not after the first time being explained to them, surely after the 2nd or 3rd time. Do we need an 8th, 9th, or 10th explanation of the same information?


If you understand it or don't like it don't read it but the fact is it is obvious that many of the new drivers are still drinking the Uber Kool Aid.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Transportador said:


> UberBlack which is more professional, requiring limo licenses, commercial insurance, committed drivers already.


Uber Black is available in many places in the Commonwealth of Virginia. The Commonwealth of Virginia requires no special licence to drive a limousine. In fact, in the Washington, D.C. Market, all of the problems that have come from Uber Black have had a limousine carrying Virginia licence plates as the source.

For a licence to drive a limousine, D.C. requires and FBI fingerprint and background check, a traffic record from D.C. and your home state (if you live in the suburbs) as well as an arrest record (commonly called a "police clearance, here) from D.C. and your home state. Maryland has similar requirements, although I am not sure of the specifics. I do know that at least one special trip to Baltimore is required to secure a limousine licence. Virginia does not issue a special licence to drive a limousine nor do any of the local jurisdictions in Virginia.



Transportador said:


> Uber gave me a 100% pay raise for Uber Select.


This is why you are happy, but many are not. You have Uber Select, which, at least it appears, pays much better than UberX. Not every market has Uber Select. Washington, D.C. does not have it. You are earning better money because you are transporting a significant percentage of your trips at a rate better than that of UberX. Most of the people here are transporting people who expect limousine service for bus rates.



JimS said:


> Neither do taxis. If we don't operate under Uber's rules, we'll end up working under more restrictive, less negotiable (!), regulations (vs rules) that are enacted as a matter of law.


In fact, the response of the Authorities here to UberX and its lack of regulation has been to impose more oppressive and unduly burdensome regulations on the cab business. Yup, someone from some TNC made some good "arrangements" here.



Transportador said:


> The negative people can't figure out how to make a profit


Making a profit is not that difficult if you are being paid a sum that is closer to what your time and trouble is worth than what someone else might be receiving for the same kind of work.



New2Uber15 said:


> I assumed a man based on the name jax. Guess my assumption was incorrect lol


Look at the avatar. There is a broad with a rather full head of hair. Do not buy glasses at Hour Eyes or America's Worst.



Transportador said:


> drive a taxi


Driving a taxi pays better than driving UberX. This is why I drive UberX only enough to stay in the game. I drive the taxi the rest of the time. One of the keys is that in the taxi, I am being compensated for my time and trouble at a level that is closer to reality than the level at which UberX compensates. We do have Uber Taxi in the Washington Market. The San Francisco Market has Uber Taxi, as well.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> Thats different. Someone tells me "you know it costs you 500 to get the 1000 dollar loan" if I say, "that's cool, I'm still fine with that, you shouldn't say "but it costs you $500 to get that $1000 loan. You're being tricked. You're stupid" 115 times!
> Not to mention, maybe I needed that 1,000 loan NOW, more than I will need the $500 interest that I will have to pay back later. YOU DON'T KNOW THAT
> THAT's what makes the difference. you've said your piece and said what you thought about it, but if someone is still happy(after you've given them your opinion/information) about it, why repeat the same thing over and over and over and over and over. Now you're trying to convince them that they should be unhappy just like you! that's foolish in my opinion. Is what it is though. Some, just don't like to see others happy. I have an aunt like you!
> 
> ...


I didn't come on to your post telling you you should be unhappy. I posted my own thread on this forum, and you have tried to debate it without using any facts. I will defend my points on this thread, unless and until you provide some actual facts to persuade us otherwise.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> I've said it a few times. I have seen every person who has come here to celebrate their new acquired job, she has made 10+ posts in that very thread.
> You're also right(in a sense).
> But you don't find that theres a difference in someone being happy about their job(and being told 100 times they shouldn't be happy), and someone who is happy making other people unhappy and being told that's not cool?


Really? I've commented on the posts of every new person? I don't think I've been very active on here in the last few months. Maybe you have me confused with someone else.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

4.8 isn't that far from 4.6 at which point you'll be deactivated. All it takes is a handful of 3's from riders pissed off because they had to pay surge. Or you missed a turn. Or you talked too much. Or you didn't talk enough. Or your car wasn't new enough. Or you're not wearing a tie. Or they're drunk. Or they think an average driver should get a 3...


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

great thread jaxbeach driver! i wonder if uber pays those shills to post (how wonder uber is) . I wouldn't be surprised if some of them considered Travis a real "sweetheart" etc.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

great thread jaxbeach driver! i wonder if uber pays those shills to post (how wonder uber is) . I wouldn't be surprised if some of them considered Travis a real "sweetheart" etc.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> great thread jaxbeach driver! i wonder if uber pays those shills to post (how wonder uber is) . I wouldn't be surprised if some of them considered Travis a real "sweetheart" etc.


I wonder the same thing myself. They always have the same points, and never have any way to backup their claims. It's the equivalent of uber graphs: a picture with lines but no real values. That's what's truly comical (if it weren't so deceptive).


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

all you guys posting your income. good for you. but remember that drivers do not all have the same rates. there are different markets. so stop rubbing it in our face! those of us making below minimum wage will strike. and we will impact our market so that we can make uber better for both pax and drivers. uber off!!!


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You really need to stop. Just stop! The only important entrepreneurial decision you make is the type of vehicle that you buy and most Uber X drivers get that wrong. other than that your most important decision is Dentyne or Trident.
> 
> All of those other decisions you're making have nothing to do with being in entrepreneur. They are simply how to do your job well.


Actually you need to reread the thread and stop harping on something I already spelled out for you that you can't seem to wrap your hourly employee feeble mind around.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Transportador said:


> I actually thought of some other reasons:
> 
> The negative people are trying to get the positive ones to quit Uber so they can steal their rides.
> 
> ...


let's turn the tables&#8230;
The three types of full time UberX drivers:

1. Those who make between $6 - $8 per hour with no benefits and high-risk and are OK with that for whatever reason their personal circumstances are.

2. Those who make between $6 - $8 per hour with no benefits and high-risk but think they are making $15+ per hour because they really don't understand how to figure their costs and expenses or they think they can magically erase some of their expenses.

3. Those who work in one of the very few markets where Uber is paying enough where drivers can actually earn a livable wage.


----------



## stevetobhk (Oct 16, 2015)

Totally agree with you. It is wasting time to work as Uber driver. A true ride sharing app "link rider". It is recruiting driver in this moment. No charges to passenger and driver. After driver provide a free ride to passenger. Passenger pay tips to driver.

You can have more choice.



JaxBeachDriver said:


> Those of you who stuck around for round after round of rate cuts, those of you who stuck around for Uber's commission and fee increases, those of you who stuck around for their threats, and those of you who paid to be reactivated: love yourselves! This rideshare thing is over. It's been ruined by these multiBILLION dollar companies that are now milking drivers for money to fund your replacement: driverless cars.
> 
> They've mined your data. You've shown them where the pickups and drop offs are, so they'll know where to place their vehicles, but they don't share with you where to place yours. You've shared your contacts with them, even permitted them to access your microphone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reasonable (May 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> But working at McDonalds is embarrassing and it's actual dirty, greasy stinky laborious work.
> 
> With Uber I can make the same or more, in less time.. drive when I want, go home when I want.. and all I have to do is sit in the A/C in my clean nice comfortable vehicle an drive around.
> 
> ...


Amen brother. That's why I do it. I enjoy talking to people and I generally waste gas just driving around regardless. My girlfriend works late at night everyday. So before Uber I'd drive around to waste time hit Starbucks or spend more watching a movie or even hanging out with some broke friends, lol. I'd spend $500 a week just on crap at least now I actually have something to do with my free time.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Reasonable said:


> Amen brother. That's why I do it. I enjoy talking to people and I generally waste gas just driving around regardless. My girlfriend works late at night everyday. So before Uber I'd drive around to waste time hit Starbucks or spend more watching a movie or even hanging out with some broke friends, lol. I'd spend $500 a week just on crap at least now I actually have something to do with my free time.


Thank you for one of the most honest replies on this thread. You do it to kill time and make a few extra bucks instead of spending a few bucks. Uber is perfect for you.


----------



## Reasonable (May 17, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Thank you for one of the most honest replies on this thread. You do it to kill time and make a few extra bucks instead of spending a few bucks. Uber is perfect for you.


Yup, and I always have some interesting stories to tell at my job on mondays. What sucks is people don't believe how crazy riders can be.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Even an $8,000 vehicle needs tires, brakes, oil changes, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> For that matter, even a free car costs you in maintenance. If someone handed you a fully paid-for car, you would still have expenses. You can completely take depreciation off the table if you want, and focus solely on fuel, maintenance, repairs, and so on.


Really, I get that you don't like Uber, but your numbers are trash.

Expenses on a free vehicle? It's such a minute fraction of the income, it's unworthy of consideration. I think it's you who has never done the math.

Let me guess, you used a primary vehicle with a loan?

I pay in the area of $0.12 a mile as my lost vehicle value, gas, and all maintenance and repairs. I earn far more than that cost in tips nightly.

If I had the rates some of these cities do, I would not drive, I agree. But many places are very profitable. There is no blanket answer.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Those of you who stuck around for round after round of rate cuts, those of you who stuck around for Uber's commission and fee increases, those of you who stuck around for their threats, and those of you who paid to be reactivated: love yourselves! This rideshare thing is over. It's been ruined by these multiBILLION dollar companies that are now milking drivers for money to fund your replacement: driverless cars.
> 
> They've mined your data. You've shown them where the pickups and drop offs are, so they'll know where to place their vehicles, but they don't share with you where to place yours. You've shared your contacts with them, even permitted them to access your microphone.
> 
> ...


It's not rideshare.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> Bitter bitter bitter. Uber isn't illegal. Otherwise we'd all be arrested.
> 
> There are, unfortunately, way too many drivers that do that - and worse!


And doing that with a debt-laden vehicle.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Too many bitter (thinks he's a full-time employee) drivers.
> 
> I can't believe how many people out there that believe this is a full-time job.
> 
> ...


Translation:

Too many people who value their time and assets and refuse to be taken advantage of by corporate mafia.

I can't believe how many people there that believe this is a full-time exploitation. This is supposed to be a part-time exploitation!

Uber has marketed it to you as a "bend over for me in your spare time for some extra cash" type of gig. Nowhere did it say "let me f*ck you and then take your kidney too!"

If you are so uncomfortable being taken advantage of and have the nerve to think businesses whose existence depends on your participation should give you back your fair share, why don't you go and work for industries those businesses have practically helped destroy?

I only get taken advantage of only 1-2 sometimes 3 nights a week and I'm totally happy with the extra $250-$500 that I raise on this fundamentally unjust platform that disadvantages so many people. Shame on you for not taking shit lying down; shame on you for wanting better deals out of life like our corporate overlords! Wanting your fair share and more out of life is only reserved for people like Kalanick, don't you know?!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Really, I get that you don't like Uber, but your numbers are trash.
> 
> Expenses on a free vehicle? It's such a minute fraction of the income, it's unworthy of consideration. I think it's you who has never done the math.
> 
> ...


Nope, I haven't had a car loan since 2007. I only buy cash. If I can't afford to buy it cash, I can't afford to buy it period.

Twelve cents per mile? Would you mind elaborating on how you arrived at that number? Let me guess, no? It's none of my business?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber drivers be like:


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

stuber said:


> ...or you could look at it another way.
> Taxi driving is a full time profession, with very irregular hours. If you've dedicated yourself to driving as a profession, like I have, then you know you have business related driving to do almost every day. Maybe I don't have clients to drive on Wednesday, for instance. But I still have things to do. I may need supplies or I may be cold calling to find new customers, getting car washes, oil changes, buying a new shirt, and on and on. My mileage log shows business related driving almost every day. I have to do this stuff at times when I'm not busy with clients.
> 
> Just because I'm not driving doesn't mean I'm idle. I have to always keep myself ready for helping clients. Thus, I don't have much spare time, and thus, my driving is a full time profession.


The less predictable the bussines is , the better 
The more "disruption " the better
The more drivers the better
The less customers the better 
Etc , Etc .

The Sharks will always be fine 
Worrie for the guppy

It takes a long time to get the experience nessesary 
To REALLY have your Sh*t together

It's like a 6th sense 
No bull light years ahead , and still improving


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver is years ahead of these guppy's
She had the balls to do what you guys never will

She is a rare breed


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> JaxBeachDriver is years ahead of these guppy's
> She had the balls to do what you guys never will
> 
> She is a rare breed


Thank you for the kind words. I hope you're right!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Nope, I haven't had a car loan since 2007. I only buy cash. If I can't afford to buy it cash, I can't afford to buy it period.
> 
> Twelve cents per mile? Would you mind elaborating on how you arrived at that number? Let me guess, no? It's none of my business?


Believe me, you don't wanna know how he arrived at his numbers. He must drink his Uber Kool-Aid with alot of vodka because only jibberish comes out of his mouth. He has one of those rare minivans that operates on pixie dust.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> One of the most common complaints and reasons why people are sour against Uber is that, for all intents and purposes, we are really just "employees". We have no control over the rates that we charge, what rides we accept, etc.
> 
> But like all employees, we sometimes nead to bear the cost of the job out of pocket. For example, I used to work for a bank and I was required to maintain a professional appearance. That meant money spent for dry cleaning and new clothes. I often had to take work home with me and finish on my own time. It's true about all jobs. Look at teachers and although they receive a lot of perks, their excuse would be that they need to work on their own time grading papers, preparing lessons etc.
> 
> I'm not saying Uber is perfect. I am saying we all need to be reasonable and compare it with other jobs. We have to understand that in this economy, we have to tailor the job around it's needs and not pray that somehow the job tailors itself around our needs.


"Look at teachers and although they receive a lot of perks, their *reason* would be that they need to work on their own time grading papers, preparing lessons etc."

Fixed it for you.

As a teacher, I calculated my *hourly* rate For the 2012-2013 school year, and it wasn't pretty. I recall my hourly calculations were coming out at about $8 per hour. Should I go work a low-paying gig at a restaurant, retail, or fast food joint because it might pay $9 per hour? That would not be logical. The *hourly rate* makes no difference...so many other factors to consider. JMHO.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> "Look at teachers and although they receive a lot of perks, their *reason* would be that they need to work on their own time grading papers, preparing lessons etc."
> 
> Fixed it for you.
> 
> As a teacher, I calculated my *hourly* rate For the 2012-2013 school year, and it wasn't pretty. I recall my hourly calculations were coming out at about $8 per hour. Should I go work a low-paying gig at a restaurant, retail, or fast food joint because it might pay $9 per hour? That would not be logical. The *hourly rate* makes no difference...so many other factors to consider. JMHO.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

This is a ridiculous comparison. Teachers have enormous benefits including lifetime pensions, outstanding health insurance, and get regular pay increases. All the ones I know retire rich at a young age.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Einstein said:


> This is a ridiculous comparison. Teachers have enormous benefits including lifetime pensions, outstanding health insurance, and get regular pay increases. All the ones I know retire rich at a young age.


Retire young? Pay increases? Enormous benefits? I want to teach there!  Where is "there"?

It is a ridiculous comparison--that's why I used this comparison. With all of the logical fallacies floating around on this thread, I wanted to join the fun.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Teachers retiring *young* AND *rich*...that is rich.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

*Occupation* *Annual mean wage in California*
Preschool Teachers Except Special Education $34,240
Kindergarten Teachers Except Special Education $63,940
Elementary School Teachers Except Special Education $69,320
Middle School Teachers Except Special and Career/Technical Education $67,390

They work 9-1/2 months a year and collect a lifetime pension, indexed to inflation, which is exceptionally generous.
What benefits does Uber provide? Do they even reimburse you for those water bottles? LMAO


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> JaxBeachDriver She had the balls to do what you guys never will


Girls do not have balls; they have ****.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> Plenty of phones for WEALTHY individuals have a concierge service. You simply call and can order a private jet. Is this not something like UBER?
> use their app and get someone with a license and a car to drive you. use your phone and someone with a plane and pilots license will fly you. I don't know the logistics, so I don't know if pilots need a special licenses to do private paid flights


You mean something like NetJets....yes they do exist, but this would be similar to summoming a private car service. They have their own planes, pilots, and insurance....and it's hella expensive.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Einstein said:


> *Occupation* *Annual mean wage in California*
> Preschool Teachers Except Special Education $34,240
> Kindergarten Teachers Except Special Education $63,940
> Elementary School Teachers Except Special Education $69,320
> ...


Nebraska's pay doesn't even come close--good to know that California takes care of educators.

Huh? I don't give out water. I don't receive benefits from Uber. Either you are confusing me with a different poster, or you are jumping on me for mysterious reasons that I don't understand.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Einstein said:


> *Occupation* *Annual mean wage in California*
> Preschool Teachers Except Special Education $34,240
> Kindergarten Teachers Except Special Education $63,940
> Elementary School Teachers Except Special Education $69,320
> ...


No lifetime pensions here...must pay in to my retirement account just like every other working class Joe.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> Nebraska's pay doesn't even come close--good to know that California takes care of educators.
> 
> Huh? I don't give out water. I don't receive benefits from Uber. Either you are confusing me with a different poster, or you are jumping on me for mysterious reasons that I don't understand.


No, don't mean to jump on you. I'm just pointing out that Uber pay with no benefits cannot reasonably be compared to teachers pay with benefits. The reference to water bottles was just to illustrate my point.
Yes, California does take care of its teachers.

http://www.teacherpensions.org/blog...n-plan-compare-updated-list-pension-resources


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I hope you're right!


Millions of people stay in the box 
In their comfort zone , settling for what they are given following orders
If only they knew

You'll remember years later this post
You're going to ask your self what took you so long

If only all of us could overcome our fears


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Girls do not have balls; they have ****.


We have spine.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> We have spine.


I will buy that, but only conditionally:

1. You are not implying that the female gender lacks [slang term for mammary glands]. If you were, in fact, implying that, I would have to sue Kaiser for selling me crummy glasses.

2. You are not implying that the male gender lacks the third word in your reply.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I will buy that, but only conditionally:
> 
> 1. You are not implying that the female gender lacks [slang term for mammary glands]. If you were, in fact, implying that, I would have to sue Kaiser for selling me crummy glasses.
> 
> 2. You are not implying that the male gender lacks the third word in your reply.


We can agree that spines are gender neutral 

And some women have undergone mastectomies but are no less woman and are certainly no less courageous or powerful.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Transportador said:


> Let's say I want to figure out my cost driving Uber. So I pay $2 for a coffee and $10 for dinner while driving Uber one night. I get to write that off as $12 in business expense which translate to $6 deduction for the IRS. Now, if I was not driving Uber that night, I still have to spend $12 on the same. It is not straight forward to figure out how much you would be profiting form driving Uber. It's better just to do it for a while and see how your financial situation becomes. There are way too many variables in the equation to calculate toward a conclusion.
> 
> You make some really good points. There have been consultants and independent contractors in the service industry forever, but they don't take the place of in-house experts who can provide historical knowledge, continuity, and cheaper rate for engineering, management or any other highly trained fields. We use contractors and consultants only for short term services on special missions. So they co-exist with regular employees and pose no threat to the in-house jobs.
> 
> ...


My central point is that UBER X and Lyft are basically unnecessary. UBER could run their business with only commercial taxis and black cars.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> The less predictable the bussines is , the better
> The more "disruption " the better
> The more drivers the better
> The less customers the better
> ...


I'm not sure whether you're agreeing with me or disagreeing.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

stuber said:


> I'm not sure whether you're agreeing with me or disagreeing.


I'm not sure either

But I'm with you man .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Regarding teacher salary;
$69,000 in California is below middle class income.
With an income like that, you can afford a shithole apt in Van Nuys and Uber nights and weekends.
Or be a bartender etc...
There are reasons I've had nothing to do with California for 30 years.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Regarding teacher salary;
> $69,000 in California is below middle class income.
> With an income like that, you can afford a shithole apt in Van Nuys and Uber nights and weekends.
> Or be a bartender etc...
> There are reasons I've had nothing to do with California for 30 years.


Yeah, haven't met any rich teachers in my day... The salary posted for California is a lot more than I make, but the cost of living in Nebraska is anything but comparable to the cost of living in CA. I struggle to make ends meet, which is why I have always had to work a part-time job during my ten years as a public servant. This Uber animal is just the latest in a long line of side gigs...so I can do what I love!


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Worth it.


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

Reasonable said:


> Amen brother. That's why I do it. I enjoy talking to people and I generally waste gas just driving around regardless. My girlfriend works late at night everyday. So before Uber I'd drive around to waste time hit Starbucks or spend more watching a movie or even hanging out with some broke friends, lol. I'd spend $500 a week just on crap at least now I actually have something to do with my free time.


You have a rational reason to like doing Uber and I hope you continue to enjoy it, but for most it is not such a great deal.


----------



## Reasonable (May 17, 2015)

jimsbox said:


> You have a rational reason to like doing Uber and I hope you continue to enjoy it, but for most it is not such a great deal.


I agree that Uber isn't really for everyone. But of course Uber really shouldn't be a full time gig. Especially if your a UberX driver. I actually like driving people to the Beach gives me a chance to buy a towel and jump into the Beach. I always have shorts underneath, lol.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You're right. Being popular doesn't make what you say right. But you've yet to prove me wrong. You're saying you can write off your coffee and dinner as business expenses, and that's untrue. You're saying you make good money, but you have no idea how much that money is costing you.
> 
> I can go to the payday loan joint and get $1,000. Wooooo, easiest $1,000 ever made! It might cost me $500, but why be negative? Just be happy you got easy money.


I am actually not trying to prove you wrong. I just want to point out that the cost side of driving Uber is not as simple as knowing your cost per mile since there is so much hidden in there. If you treat your car as "use for Uber only" then I can see that it could be simple. However, most people use their personal car to do all kinds of other things beside Uber. So do I calculate how much my tire wear on Uber and come up with the cost even when I have to have those tires anyway regardless?

Also on the write off, driving Uber allows you to write off the interests you pay on your car loan. Very cool since I have not seen other business write off like that involving your car.

I do know there is costs and have not calculated it since it really doesn't matter that much when I'm taking in good amount in my market so i don't care to nickel and dime.

And yes, it almost is like getting that $1000 high interest payday loan if it is for helping a friend in needs in the hospital and I can then pay it back in a short time without incurring a lot of interest...People should not do Uber as a sole source of income!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Transportador said:


> I am actually not trying to prove you wrong. I just want to point out that the cost side of driving Uber is not as simple as knowing your cost per mile since there is so much hidden in there. If you treat your car as "use for Uber only" then I can see that it could be simple. However, most people use their personal car to do all kinds of other things beside Uber. So do I calculate how much my tire wear on Uber and come up with the cost even when I have to have those tires anyway regardless?


If you do it for gas, then you should do it for tires too. Why are they any different?

One of the first responses in this thread said a driver made $1000 and only spent $100 on gas. Why is he accounting for the cost of gas, but not for tires (or any other costs of the car)?

I'll tell you why... because gas has to be replaced more frequently than any other part or fluid in the car. It's only because of FREQUENCY that an Uber driver accounts for gas but not for anything else. If your tires only lasted 300 miles, you damn well would account for how much you spent on tires earning that $1000 from Uber. But because tires last for 48,000 miles, Uber drivers ignore it. Out of sight, out of mind. It's only after they've put 48,000 miles driving for Uber that they realize it cost them $800 in tires to do 48,000 miles driving for Uber. If half those 48,000 miles was personal driving and the other half was Uber driving, then that 24,000 miles of Uber driving cost them $400 in tires. After all if they didn't drive for Uber, their tires would still have another 24,000 of personal driving left in them.

But in the grand scheme of things, tires are a pretty small price of what Uber drivers are ignoring outside of gas. Tires only cost an Uber driver around $0.015 per mile. Most Uber drivers are spending between $0.25 to $0.45 per mile every mile they drive for Uber. The fact that the own the car for other reasons doesn't change that. When you use your car, you are consuming it and all the parts and fluids it needs to keep it running. You put thousands of miles on your car driving for Uber, you need to replace those parts and fluids more FREQUENTLY than you would if you never heard of Uber.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> If you do it for gas, then you should do it for tires too. Why are they any different?
> 
> One of the first responses in this thread said a driver made $1000 and only spent $100 on gas. Why is he accounting for the cost of gas, but not for tires (or any other costs of the car)?
> 
> ...


Agreed. But that's not my point. How much is the tire cost, maintenance cost, acquisition cost, food and clothing cost, mobile phone costs, etc...that you would count for Uber versus if you are not doing Uber is not simple straight forward calculation since you have to have your car, phone, etc. anyway for other use. Splitting them up using the miles driven on Uber versus total miles use is not all that correct. Of course it would be simple if you have a car that is only used for Uber.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Transportador said:


> Agreed. But that's not my point. How much is the tire cost, maintenance cost, acquisition cost, food and clothing cost, mobile phone costs, etc...that you would count for Uber versus if you are not doing Uber is not simple straight forward calculation since you have to have your car, phone, etc. anyway for other use. Splitting them up using the miles driven on Uber versus total miles use is not all that correct. Of course it would be simple if you have a car that is only used for Uber.


It's simple math. If tires cost $800 and last 48,000 miles, then one mile driven on my tires costs $0.0167 ($800 / 48,000 = $0.0167). If I drove 100 miles, then it cost me $1.67 in tires. If that 100 miles was personal driving, then it has NOTHING to do with Uber. But if that 100 miles was because of Uber, then driving for Uber cost me $1.67 in tires. If gas costs me $0.10 per mile, then that 100 miles driving for Uber also cost me $10.00 in gas. There is absolutely no reason an Uber driver should say I made $1000 and it only cost me $100 in gas WITHOUT ALSO MENTIONING WHAT IT COST IN TIRES AND ALL THE OTHER PARTS AND FLUIDS THAT GET CONSUMED AS MILES ARE DRIVEN ON THE CAR!!! Gas is not some special fluid that gets consumed by Uber driving whereas all other parts and fluids of the car DON'T.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ubernomics- the great art of denial.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> How many MILES did you drive to make that money? And 32 hours is almost another full time job.


Those are only the hours that he got


Transportador said:


> So much negativity floating around...Complaining about Uber charges based on a minimum short ride is not a valid argument. We do make serious, good EXTRA money!
> 
> I drive part time after my high paying regular job. And I'm getting addicted to this part time gig...heh heh.
> 
> View attachment 15502


So what is your other lucrative job, if you have one at all, 81 trips part time, yea and pigs can fly. Eighty one trips and that's all you made, lol, Uber's favorite clueless driver, how many miles did you log in to make those 81 lucrative trips "that most likely where a one week aberration". This post is priceless.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Averaging $12 per trip WITH surge! lol 


The_One said:


> Those are only the hours that he got
> 
> So what is your other lucrative job, if you have one at all, 81 trips part time, yea and pigs can fly. Eighty one trips and that's all you made, lol, Uber's favorite clueless driver, how many miles did you log in to make those 81 lucrative trips "that most likely where a one week aberration". This post is priceless.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The bottom line...
> 
> You can make slightly more than minimum wage with Uber by following these simple guidelines
> 1. Work only weekends during high demand/surge periods or special events.
> ...


You forgot one thing, don't let your insurance company find out you are using your car as a Taxi service, lol, everyone here keeps forgetting about this one little issue.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks to uber


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Transportador said:


> So do I calculate how much my tire wear on Uber and come up with the cost even when I have to have those tires anyway regardless?


Good question. First, you figure out how much your car costs to operate, then you need to keep track of how many miles you drive during your uber shift.

If you figure out it costs you 35 cents per mile to operate your vehicle, then you calculate 1,800 miles of Uber driving for the week, you'll know it cost you $630 to operate your vehicle for Uber that week. So of the $1,000 you made, only about $370 goes towards compensating you for your actual time. If you divide that out into 32 hours, you get $11.56/hour (which you'll then need to pay employer and employee taxes on, since you're an independent contractor).


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It's simple math. If tires cost $800 and last 48,000 miles, then one mile driven on my tires costs $0.0167 ($800 / 48,000 = $0.0167). If I drove 100 miles, then it cost me $1.67 in tires. If that 100 miles was personal driving, then it has NOTHING to do with Uber. But if that 100 miles was because of Uber, then driving for Uber cost me $1.67 in tires. If gas costs me $0.10 per mile, then that 100 miles driving for Uber also cost me $10.00 in gas. There is absolutely no reason an Uber driver should say I made $1000 and it only cost me $100 in gas WITHOUT ALSO MENTIONING WHAT IT COST IN TIRES AND ALL THE OTHER PARTS AND FLUIDS THAT GET CONSUMED AS MILES ARE DRIVEN ON THE CAR!!! Gas is not some special fluid that gets consumed by Uber driving whereas all other parts and fluids of the car DON'T.


Right! Oil, brakes, belts/chains, shocks, other fluids, filters, you might even need a new windshield or two.


----------



## AC Cameron (Sep 17, 2015)

Well that shut them up! lol


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The_One said:


> Those are only the hours that he got
> 
> So what is your other lucrative job, if you have one at all, 81 trips part time, yea and pigs can fly. Eighty one trips and that's all you made, lol, Uber's favorite clueless driver, how many miles did you log in to make those 81 lucrative trips "that most likely where a one week aberration". This post is priceless.


If you really want to know, my regular job is in engineering management, salary $150K a year with 15% bonus. And yes I drive Uber for extra money. Most weeks I do 5 nights after work, from 5:30 to midnight. There is no reason for me to lie about anything.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Transportador said:


> If you really want to know, my regular job is in engineering management, salary $150K a year with 15% bonus. And yes I drive Uber for extra money. Most weeks I do 5 nights after work, from 5:30 to midnight. There is no reason for me to lie about anything.


No one gives a rats ass what you make in your other job, LOL. I am a rocket scientist and work for the defense department, and make quite a bit more than what you make.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The_One said:


> No one gives a rats ass what you make in your other job, LOL. I am a rocket scientist and work for the defense department, and make quite more than what you make.


Hey you asked.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I've never see a forum filled with as much bullshit as this one.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Hey you asked.


No one here asked what you made in you other job, if you actually have another job, how and when do you squeeze in 81 part time trips with your current full time job, they actually pay you to drive Uber during company time.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The_One said:


> No one here asked what you made in you other job, if you actually have another job, how and when do you squeeze in 81 part time trips with your current full time job, they actually pay you to drive Uber during company time.


What the heck. I just told you I put in hours from 5:30 to midnight during week days, and then weekends probably 10 hours Sat and Sunday each. 10 to 15 trips per day so how is it not possible for 81 trips in a week? There is no lying here. You just can't seem to believe that I actually work that hard. My regular job is from 8:00 to 5:00 Mon to Fri.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It just doesn't make sense that someone who makes $150K a year would piggyback Uber as a secondary source of income.

The most I've ever made in one year was $87,000 and not for one second would I have even considered driving people around for the majority of my spare time for peanuts.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The_One said:


> Those are only the hours that he got
> 
> So what is your other lucrative job, if you have one at all, 81 trips part time, yea and pigs can fly. Eighty one trips and that's all you made, lol, Uber's favorite clueless driver, how many miles did you log in to make those 81 lucrative trips "that most likely where a one week aberration". This post is priceless.


Uh since you think the post is priceless, let me update you with another one. Maybe you like this one better since it's only 41 trips in 5 nights.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It just doesn't make sense that someone who makes $150K a year would piggyback Uber as a secondary source of income.


And at the same time doing illegal Taxi work and taking away jobs from full time drivers "driving Taxi is their only source of income". I am sure if some scab took his job at less than half of what he is making, he would be ecstatic.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It just doesn't make sense that someone who makes $150K a year would piggyback Uber as a secondary source of income.


Everyone has their reasons. Why bust his balls over it?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It just doesn't make sense that someone who makes $150K a year would piggyback Uber as a secondary source of income.


Why the heck not? What people do with their time and money doesn't have to match your way of life at all.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Uh since you think the post is priceless, let me update you with another one. Maybe you like this one better since it's only 41 trips in 5 nights.
> View attachment 16199


You know that is gross, and if you are making what you say you are making with your other job, the tax man will lay down the hammer on you.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not busting his balls over anything. I'm just skeptical.

If you can make $353 in 7 trips then why the hell not. 7 trip average for me is like $30 if I'm lucky.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Why the heck not? What people do with their time and money doesn't have to match your way of life at all.


So how does it feel doing illegal Taxi work. I hope you don't own any property, any serious fender bender and you wish you never found out about Uber.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The_One said:


> And at the same time doing illegal Taxi work and taking away jobs from full time drivers "driving Taxi is their only source of income". I am sure if some scab took his job at less than half of what he is making, he would be ecstatic.


The hell with taxi drivers. Uber drivers are not doing anything illegal and taking anything way form cabbies who can't even speak English and overcharge. Never claim that what I do make sense to any of you.

Also, on weekends when I need to commute between San Jose and San Diego, I have people who car pool with me. Makes $240 round trip easy, not on Uber...


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I'm not busting his balls over anything. I'm just skeptical.
> 
> If you can make $353 in 7 trips then why the hell not.


The guy sleeps in his car, either that or he is an Uber mole.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not worried about driverless cars- at least not with them replacing Uber drivers. It will be years before driverless cars are approved to drive in regular traffic. Even once that happens, how would it work with Uber? Would riders be comfortable getting into a driverless car and trust they would be taken to the right place? The rider would have to enter the precise destination, and we all know sometimes they don't. Could the driverless cars handle that? What about the last-minute change in destination while en route? What about can we go through that Burger King drive through on the way? Or can you wait for me while I run into the convenience store?

The driverless cars might do a better job of the actual driving part, but what about the human interaction and judgment? Will the cars be programmed to have conversations?

I think it will be at least 10 years before Uber could use driverless cars to replace us, and I doubt I'll be doing this that long. Even if they do it, I can see them offering a different service where you get a human driver for an extra charge, like they already do with the luxury car service.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

The_One,
There you go again calling it an illegal taxi service. Maybe in 2009, but not anymore. Get over it. Until Uber implodes, it will be around. Taxi services will adapt, be assimilated, or go the way of the horse drawn carriage. (But no one will take cab rides for nostalgia like they do with horse drawn carriages)


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It just doesn't make sense that someone who makes $150K a year would piggyback Uber as a secondary source of income.
> 
> The most I've ever made in one year was $87,000 and not for one second would I have even considered driving people around for the majority of my spare time for peanuts.


I know a guy who pulls in more than $250K a year as a motivational speaker. Whenever he is in town for an event, he drives Uber that weekend for extra. Who knows what he needs that money for, but that's never my concern. You should know that there are all kinds of people doing Uber out there. It's a new economy...


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

There are so many variables these engineers and investors won't foresee with autonomous vehicles (especially for Uber) because they've never spent 100's if not 1000's of hours driving the public around.



ATX 22 said:


> The_One,
> There you go again calling it an illegal taxi service. Maybe in 2009, but not anymore. Get over it. Until Uber implodes, it will be around. Taxi services will adapt, be assimilated, or go the way of the horse drawn carriage. (But no one will take cab rides for nostalgia like they do with horse drawn carriages)


It is actually illegal here in Florida.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The_One said:


> So how does it feel doing illegal Taxi work. I hope you don't own any property, any serious fender bender and you wish you never found out about Uber.


I own plenty of properties and carry insurance. Not sure what your point is...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I drive my cab full time.

After hours, I'm a double agent for the CIA and KGB.
BRB, shoe phone is ringing...


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I drive my cab full time.
> 
> After hours, I'm a double agent for the CIA and KGB.
> BRB, shoe phone is ringing...


Ha ha ha. I haven't told you what I'm doing outside of my regular job and Uber yet...


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The_One said:


> You know that is gross, and if you are making what you say you are making with your other job, the tax man will lay down the hammer on you.


Yes normally that would be the case, but I'm going to show a loss on Uber so I can save taxes on my regular income. I know when to stop Uber just for that.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The_One said:


> The guy sleeps in his car, either that or he is an Uber mole.


You are soooo skeptical. I quit around midnight, get to bed around 1:00, up at 7:00, no sleeping in cars. I even have time to go out drinking on the weekends.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> The_One,
> There you go again calling it an illegal taxi service. Maybe in 2009, but not anymore. Get over it. Until Uber implodes, it will be around. Taxi services will adapt, be assimilated, or go the way of the horse drawn carriage. (But no one will take cab rides for nostalgia like they do with horse drawn carriages)


If it wasn't illegal, do us a favor, pick up the phone and call your car insurance company, and ask them how they feel about you doing Uber/Taxi work with your car under the current policy.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Transportador said:


> If you really want to know, my regular job is in engineering management, salary $150K a year with 15% bonus. And yes I drive Uber for extra money. Most weeks I do 5 nights after work, from 5:30 to midnight. There is no reason for me to lie about anything.


Most of my clients are " H.E.N.R.Y" 
140k plus
Not one would consider driving uberX

The ones that have spare time start small bussines or invest their money
They are power players!!!

Reputation alone does not allow them to drive

Their weekly entertainment exceeds 1000.00
They are spenders

I don't buy it


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> After hours, I'm a double agent for the CIA and KGB.
> BRB, shoe phone is ringing...


The shoe phone was in vogue in the 1960s. It was popularized by Get Smart.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Einstein said:


> The shoe phone was in vogue in the 1960s. It was popularized by Get Smart.


Correct, Captain Obvious.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

The_One said:


> If it wasn't illegal, do us a favor, pick up the phone and call your car insurance company, and ask them how they feel about you doing Uber/Taxi work with your car under the current policy.


I did that before I started driving. I fully disclosed to my insurance company prior to driving. I also upgraded my policy and have an additional umbrella policy. Insurance companies are adapting, too. Got any more smart assed comments?


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> I did that before I started driving. I fully disclosed to my insurance company prior to driving. I also upgraded my policy and have an additional umbrella policy. Insurance companies are adapting, too. Got any more smart assed comments?


Of course you did.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Transportador said:


> Yes normally that would be the case, but I'm going to show a loss on Uber so I can save taxes on my regular income. I know when to stop Uber just for that.


Says the same dude who thought he could write off his coffee and burger as business expenses!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I was just coming out of Best Buy and I lit up a smoke on the way to my car.. this mexican dude comes up to me and asks to bum a smoke.. we start to talking about shit and I asked where he was working and he goes into talking about how he makes $5 an hour doing construction.. I'm like $5? He's goes on about not being legit and so on..

Anyway..

This made me compare to Uber. This gig is like being an illegal immigrant. It's not really a "real job" but you want it to be but they keep paying you less than theyre supposed to but they won't pay more because there are more "guys just like you" waiting to take your spot that are willing to accept even less than theyre offering now.. 

If that makes sense.. voice to text = sloppy


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The_One said:


> I am a rocket scientist


Uber employs many Rocket Scientists. I hear that Uber is hiring.



Transportador said:


> The hell with taxi drivers.
> 
> Uber drivers are not doing anything illegal and taking anything way form cabbies who can't even speak English and overcharge. Never claim that what I do make sense to any of you.
> 
> Also, on weekends when I need to commute between San Jose and San Diego, I have people who car pool with me. Makes $240 round trip easy, not on Uber...


No, to hell with dilettante buttwipes like you who think that because they perform an illegal service that they are the be-all/end-all. You are nothing but a dilettante who does not know what he is doing or where he is going.

In most jurisdictions, they are. In most jurisdictions, they are hauling passengers without the proper licences. Even in jurisdictions where proper insurance is available, most TNC drivers are not purchasing it.

Your story changes all the time, does it not? Maybe you should change your ID. I do not know the Spanish equivalent, but *stronzatte* might be a good name for you in Italian.



The_One said:


> The guy sleeps in his car, either that or he is an Uber mole.


I use the term *Uberbot.*



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Correct, Captain Obvious.


You did, of course, take note of the ID?



JaxBeachDriver said:


> Says the same dude who thought he could write off his coffee and burger as business expenses!


My accountant told me that I could do that. Still, if I were you, and I am not, but, if I were, I would check with my accountant.*

*Add the usual disclaimer that I am not a Tax Professional, thus am not qualified to dispense tax advice. Anyone who wants tax advice should seek it from a professional who is qualified to dispense tax advice.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't help but wonder how many drivers that are sour to Uber have car payments. How many don't have an emergency fund. When I investigated becoming a driver 18 months ago, I easily saw how the unpredictability of timing of pings and distances of trips would keep the income unpredictable. I knew a car payment and no emergency fund would make this no fun. I make between $30 and $460 every time I drive. I learned everything I ever needed to know from John Cougar, John Deere, John 3:16.... Too many years, work (John Deere) kept me from playing (John Cougar); but I have learned from my mistakes. I believe there comes a time, when everything just falls in line, we live and learn from our mistakes, the deepest cuts are healed by faith. So often times it happens, that we live our lives in chains; and we never even knew we had the key.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber Black is available in many places in the Commonwealth of Virginia. The Commonwealth of Virginia requires no special licence to drive a limousine. In fact, in the Washington, D.C. Market, all of the problems that have come from Uber Black have had a limousine carrying Virginia licence plates as the source.
> 
> For a licence to drive a limousine, D.C. requires and FBI fingerprint and background check, a traffic record from D.C. and your home state (if you live in the suburbs) as well as an arrest record (commonly called a "police clearance, here) from D.C. and your home state. Maryland has similar requirements, although I am not sure of the specifics. I do know that at least one special trip to Baltimore is required to secure a limousine licence. Virginia does not issue a special licence to drive a limousine nor do any of the local jurisdictions in Virginia.
> 
> ...


HI,

Just curious BUT of taxi pays better than Uber X why not just drive taxi ALL the time?

Andy


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> HI,
> 
> Just curious BUT of taxi pays better than Uber X why not just drive taxi ALL the time?
> 
> Andy


Read the second sentence of the last paragraph that you quoted. I drive UberX enough to stay in the game. I am convinced that there is money to be made in the TNC business. Unde current conditions, there is no money to be made, but, conditions can and do change. When they do change, I want to be in the game. So, I do enough UberX-ing to stay in the game.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber employs many Rocket Scientists. I hear that Uber is hiring.
> 
> No, to hell with dilettante buttwipes like you who think that because they perform an illegal service that they are the be-all/end-all. You are nothing but a dilettante who does not know what he is doing or where he is going.
> 
> ...


Brain dead fits your description to a tee. You have no idea what you are posting, and why you are posting, did you just come up with all this all by yourself. You can't be serious.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The_One said:


> Brain dead fits your description to a tee. You have no idea what you are posting, and why you are posting, did you just come up with all this all by yourself. You can't be serious.


I am assuming that your abusive comments spring from the "rocket scientist" comment that I made.

1. Obviously, you missed the sarcasm meter.
2. If you read enough of my posts, you would be aware that I use "Rocket Scientist" in a manner similar to how many people use "Einstein", "Genius" or "Phi Beta Kappa".
3. *Uh say, Son, uh say, that was a joke, Son, why ain't 'cha laughin'?*
4. We are on the same side on many of the issues discussed on these boards.

Perhaps, now, you might want to retract those abusive comments.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The_One said:


> If it wasn't illegal, do us a favor, pick up the phone and call your car insurance company, and ask them how they feel about you doing Uber/Taxi work with your car under the current policy.


That doesn't make it illegal. It makes it not covered by your current insurance policy. You ARE covered by James River when you're between receiving a ping and dropping a passenger off. You ARE covered by your own insurance policy otherwise.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

JimS said:


> That doesn't make it illegal. It makes it not covered by your current insurance policy. You ARE covered by James River when you're between receiving a ping and dropping a passenger off. You ARE covered by your own insurance policy otherwise.


Check your policy. If you don't yet have a ride share endorsement, you may have a serious gap in coverage in the phase one stage. (App on, no request yet). The James River coverage is liability only and does not cover the driver in the event of property damage or injury. This is why I talked to my insurer prior to signing up and why I carry an additional umbrella policy.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Gap is covered by James River in Georgia. Geico offers TNC insurance for 'off the clock' assurance but is not necessary (but only costs about $50/year more than my State Farm).


----------

